# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2015 às 00:15)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Abr 2015 às 12:07)

Por aqui chove com uma temperatura atual de 3º


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Abr 2015 às 12:10)

Aqui está calor, 30º neste momento


----------



## james (1 Abr 2015 às 12:51)

Boas , 

Por aqui , tatual de 26 graus .

O céu esta muito carregado e começa a trovejar neste momento .


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 13:22)

james disse:


> O céu esta muito carregado e começa a trovejar neste momento .


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 13:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui está calor, 30º neste momento





:assobio:


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 13:25)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Por aqui chove com uma temperatura atual de 3º


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Boas, 

tempo  muito abafado por aqui diria mesmo doentio com tanta humidade, bastante escuro em aproximação vindo de Norte e Nordeste.

Sigo com 28.6 ºc actuais e 74 % de humidade 

Foto que fiz há momentos na direcção de Norte/NE:






Vem lá molho


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

*EDIT*: está a trovejar e vi grande relâmpago direcção NE  

A ver se chega cá alguma coisa, mas promete!

Deve estar animado lá para os lados do Gerês e Braga


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

Snifa disse:


> *EDIT*: está a trovejar e vi grande relâmpago direcção NE
> 
> A ver se chega cá alguma coisa, mas promete!
> 
> Deve estar animado lá para os lados do Gerês e Braga




Tens razão Snifa está bem animado por aqui.

Foto tirada à uns minutos atrás:



Lightning by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 14:16)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> tempo  muito abafado por aqui diria mesmo doentio com tanta humidade, bastante escuro em aproximação vindo de Norte e Nordeste.
> 
> ...



Espectáculo de foto!


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 14:19)

Snifa disse:


> *EDIT*: está a trovejar e vi grande relâmpago direcção NE
> 
> A ver se chega cá alguma coisa, mas promete!
> 
> Deve estar animado lá para os lados do Gerês e Braga





guimeixen disse:


> Tens razão Snifa está bem animado por aqui.
> 
> Foto tirada à uns minutos atrás:
> 
> ...



Boa foto! Sortudos aí no norte, como de costume, mandem alguma coisa cá para baixo!
O Sat24 tem lá qualquer coisa realmente. Algo muito localizado:


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2015 às 15:56)

Que se passou?  Não vejo nada no sat24...


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Abr 2015 às 16:04)

Fora de mentiras esta um calor muito acentuado e vento mal se nota algum .

Tatual . 21° Max.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Dia algo quente aqui , a temperatura atual é* 24,6ºC* que é a máxima de hoje até agora 
Humidade apenas* 35% ,* resultado do vento de NE moderado 

Temperaturas atuais 





Algumas estações com valores mais baixos devido a brisa marítima ..
Em Francelos, por exemplo o vento rodou para NNW por volta das 13:30h
Passou de 22,9ºC para 18,4ºC em pouco tempo


----------



## Paelagius (1 Abr 2015 às 17:11)

Por aqui já se vêem cirrus... Este tempo não veio para ficar.


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2015 às 17:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Dia algo quente aqui , a temperatura atual é* 24,6ºC* que é a máxima de hoje até agora
> Humidade apenas* 35% ,* resultado do vento de NE moderado
> 
> Temperaturas atuais
> ...



Bom dia João Paulo, quais são os sites em que vés esse mapa e o gráfico?
Agradecido


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

supercell disse:


> Bom dia João Paulo, quais são os sites em que vés esse mapa e o gráfico?
> Agradecido


http://www.wunderground.com

Carrega no canto superior esquerdo onde diz: *Mapas & Radares*  e depois em *WunderMap*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

O vento virou agora para NNW, bem mais fresco 
Humidade a subir


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

Célula brutal ,estrutura de uma Super célula a leste daqui !!
Tem mammatus ao centro  




Supercell Cloud by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Supercell Cloud by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Supercell Cloud by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Deve estar a descarregar bem para os lados de Arouca


----------



## Paelagius (1 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

Por aqui só isto...


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2015 às 18:42)

Boas, 

por aqui um dia em que já deu para sentir algum calor 

Mínima: *9.6 ºc* 

Máxima *22.7 ºc *

Neste momento 21.6  ºc humidade 49 % e vento fraco de NW.

Vamos ver se para a semana que vem já podemos fazer bons ( e reais )  relatos de instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

Boas!

Noite quente por aqui
Ainda com *19,8ºC*
Vento de NE a aumentar, humidade a descer 

Maxima de *24,7ºC*
Mínima de *11,8ºC* ( vento de leste ..)


Francelos ainda com *20,6ºC*
Maxima de *22,7ºC*
Mínima de *10,8ºC*


----------



## Névoa (2 Abr 2015 às 00:03)

Por aqui a tarde foi bem quente e às 17:00 S. Gens registou 24,9C, conforme que arrisco, a título de palpite, uns 26C de máxima.

Dentro de casa a temperatura manteve-se nos 18C, e assim tive um choque enorme ao sair à rua na tarde de hoje, pois estava mesmo muito quente por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 00:14)

Vento de NE a aumentar de intensidade
Rajadas moderadas de ar quente 

Atuais *19,5ºC* e *40% *humidade 

Francelos vai com *20,3ºC* e *45%hr*


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 01:57)

Bastante vento e calor em Francelos
Atuais 20ºC
Humidade a descer
Vento de ENE a 22,7kmh
Rajadas de 40,4kmh


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Abr 2015 às 02:02)

Boa noite diferença brutal de temperatura no vale 12 ºC  basta subir um pouco e estão 20ºC!!

tropical mode!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Abr 2015 às 02:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula brutal ,estrutura de uma Super célula a leste daqui !!
> Tem mammatus ao centro
> Deve estar a descarregar bem para os lados de Arouca




Antes fosse assim... Mas teve de ser dia das mentiras...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 02:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite diferença brutal de temperatura no vale 12 ºC  basta subir um pouco e estão 20ºC!!
> 
> tropical mode!



Vento de leste nos topos a não deixar descer as temperaturas
Nos vales , são locais mais abrigados não corre vento , a temperatura desce livremente


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 04:46)

Aqui continua o vento moderado de Leste 

Atuais *16,6ºC* e *33%hr*
Vento de ENE a* 30,6km/h *com rajadas de* 43,4km/h*

Francelos segue com *18,2ºC* e *38%hr*
Vento de ENE a *19,3 km/h* com rajadas de *30,6km/h*

----
Na rede IPMA às 2h , Dunas de Mira liderava com a temperatura mais baixa , bela inversão !
Humidade nos *100%* e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 05:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula brutal ,estrutura de uma Super célula a leste daqui !!
> Tem mammatus ao centro



Excelentes fotos! Na verdade a mensagem não dizia que era naquela altura... . Mas o malandro do Flickr a revelar a data 

Já há demasiado tempo que não vejo nuvens destas...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 05:12)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes fotos! Na verdade a mensagem não dizia que era naquela altura... . Mas o malandro do Flickr a revelar a data
> 
> Já há demasiado tempo que não vejo nuvens destas...


Ahah nem tinha pensado nisso 

Verdade não temos tido sorte ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 05:18)

Saída das 3h , Dunas de Mira com 3,8ºc


----------



## Paelagius (2 Abr 2015 às 05:42)

Está pronunciada esta lestada que dizia-se ser vento fraco... Lordelo do Ouro registou pelas quatro da manha 37km/h e agora rajada de 27.8Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 05:57)

Nuvens altas a aparecerem de SW 

Mar iluminado agora quase ao por da lua.

Verdade aqui o vento leste está tudo menos fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 07:18)

Em pouco mais de 20km grande diferença de temperatura


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

Boas, 

sigo com 24.3 ºc e uns baixos 19 % de humidade.

Neste momento, e pelo menos aqui na zona, uma névoa com cheiro a fumo é trazida pelo vento leste, também são visíveis algumas faúlhas esporádicas...isto mais parece o ambiente de Verão durante incêndios florestais


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

Aqui vou com *24,8ºC* , *21%HR* e vento fraco a moderado de Leste

Confirmo Snifa ! Vejo uma névoa acastanhada para Norte

Incrível como nestas situações de vento leste, o litoral aquece mais 




Francelos vai com *27ºC* e *22%HR*


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 21:01)

Análise preliminar da precipitação acumulada no mês de Março para as estações do IPMA da margem sul do Douro para norte.
Os valores dos decis foram obtidos do estudo das séries constante no fascículo XXIII de O Clima de Portugal, edição de 1980 do INMG.
Para as estações não constantes nesse estudo a classificação foi feita por comparação com as estações próximas.

Na maior parte das estações os valores situam-se no primeiro decil, em pelo menos 90% dos anos chove mais (laranja): extremamente seco. Alguns valores quase igualam os mínimos absolutos.
As estações com totais em fundo amarelo apresentam valores no segundo decil (em pelo menos 80% dos anos chove mais e em pelo menos 10% chove menos): muito seco.
É possível que em alguns locais (Luzim por exemplo) os totais se situem no terceiro decil: seco.





Na coluna a verde estão os valores da mediana, excedidos em 50% dos anos (ou não atingidos em 50% dos anos).
Para estas estações do norte, a média é tipicamente sempre um pouco superior à mediana, resultado de os valores mais elevados se distanciarem da mediana mais do que os valores mais baixos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 22:25)

Boas,

Atuais *20,5ºC *
Humidade continua baixa , *39%hr*
Vento fraco de NE
Máxima de *25.9 °C */ Minima de *15.1 °C 
*
Francelos com *17,7ºC*
Máxima de *27.1 °C */ Minima de *16.7 °C *

Poente bastante nublado por nuvens altas e pelo fumo dos incêndios 



Clouds_2Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_2Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_2Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem satélite


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2015 às 23:35)

Boas,

Dia bastante quente hoje pelo Porto. Céus praticamente limpos até à hora do almoço, marcados por belas e "leves" formações moldadas pelo vento, quase como plumas.
O final da tarde ficou marcado pelo fumo dos incêndios que "pintou" o sol de vermelho como já há muito não via:




Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2015 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

Motivos pessoais afastaram-me deste espaço que tanto prezo. Não deixei de dar uma "espreitadela" de vez em quando...
Regresso para anotar que hoje o céu apresenta-se com nebulosidade alta difusa. A luz solar passa mas é filtrada também pela neblina que existe hoje.
O vento está calmo de momento.
Ontem tivemos um dia quente. A *Tmáx* foi de *25,9ºC*. O fumo foi uma (má) presença muito notória ao final da tarde.

*Tmín: 9,1ºC

Tatual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 57%*​


----------



## guimeixen (3 Abr 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Céu cheio de cirrus e com um halo e um upper tangent arc.




22º Halo and an Upper Tangent Arc by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (3 Abr 2015 às 10:41)

Uma mais recente:




22º Halo and an Upper Tangent Arc by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## james (3 Abr 2015 às 10:55)

guimeixen disse:
			
		

> Uma mais recente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bela foto ! 

Também observei este halo , estava espetacular !

Só não tirei foto porque não tinha maquina a mao .


Bela foto ! 

Tambem


----------



## james (3 Abr 2015 às 12:13)

Por aqui , dia quente e muito abafado  , céu encoberto por nuvens altas .

Tatual : 26 graus centigrados
Tmin :  11 graus centigrados

PA : 1018 hPa
HR : 37 %


----------



## guimeixen (3 Abr 2015 às 12:25)

Continua o céu com muitos cirrus e ainda se vê o halo.

Tirada à poucos minutos:



22º Halo by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## james (3 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

28 graus


----------



## james (3 Abr 2015 às 16:14)

Agora estão 24 graus centigrados .

PA de 1013 hPa .

Muito escuro para SE


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2015 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a tarde está quente.
O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por cirros\cirros-estratos, principalmente para SE.
O vento sopra fraco, variável entre NNO e ENE.

*Tatual: 26,3ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 24%

*​*A todos uma Santa Páscoa*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2015 às 19:27)

Boa tarde,

Muito quente e abafado pelo Porto hoje!  Neste momento estão ainda 23,4ºC pelo Campo Alegre. 28,6º C de máxima pelas 15h00.

Dia também bastante encoberto por nuvens altas e que ficou marcado por um belo halo solar durante praticamente toda a manhã, como já por aqui muito bem mostrado.

Deixo também o meu contributo:



Sun Halo. Porto, 03-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2015 às 20:52)

Inversão em francelos , vai com 16,8ºc vento nulo!

Aqui sigo com 22,7ºc vento de NNE


----------



## meteoamador (3 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

Boas

Sigo com 19.5ºC, lá fora um belo luar com um halo


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 00:18)

Boas noites,

Bem visível o halo lunar agora !

Por aqui dia bastante quente.
Máxima de *27.1 °C *
Minima de* 15.2 °C 
*
Dados de Francelos
Máxima de* 28 °C* 
Minima de *15.6 °C 
*
Novamente as zonas mais próximas do litoral a aquecer mais , alguém tem uma explicação para isto
E as temperaturas podiam ainda subir se a brisa marítima não viesse 

Deixo aqui os gráficos da estação de Francelos, Valente queda de temperatura perto das 15:15h






Gráficos de humidade:





E neste dá para ver a direcção do vento





Dados atuais :* 18,8ºc ; 47%HR* com vento de ENE moderado

Francelos, já não está com inversão o vento virou para leste , segue com* 19,4ºC* e *54%HR*


----------



## CptRena (4 Abr 2015 às 00:28)

A explicação, Joaopaulo, é a mesma que dei para os valores obtidos no Caramulo, mas inverte-se a corrente de ar.
Tendo uma corrente predominantemente de E, com a configuração actual da atmosfera, que faz com que o ar seja quente e não frio, o que acontece é que o ar transportado sofre compressão adiabática ao descer os montes todos do interior, ao passar por todas aquelas variações altimétricas, por isso o Litoral torra com estas correntes de leste.
Depois aqui no Litoral, temos uma coisa boa (ou má, dependendo dos gostos) que é a brisa marítima, que começa por volta do meio-dia e que vem amenizar o ambiente.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2015 às 00:33)

Joaopaulo disse:
			
		

> Boas noites,
> 
> Bem visível o halo lunar agora !
> 
> ...





Eu penso que se trata do chamado " efeito de fohen " .

Mas e comum no inicio da primavera e no inicio do outono , a temperatura por vezes ficar mais elevada no litoral do que no interior .


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 01:15)

Deixo aqui as máximas do dia 2 abril , nas estações do WU no Porto:




(Aqueles 35ºc certo que estão errados  )

E nas estações do IPMA





E aqui os registos penso de todas as estações do distrito do Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 03:08)

Ontem de tarde :



Clouds_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (4 Abr 2015 às 12:14)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia quente !

Tatual : 24 graus centigrados

Vento moderado








PA : 1008 hPa ( esta a 48 horas a descer ! )

HR : 31 %

O céu esta limpo .


----------



## Paelagius (4 Abr 2015 às 22:45)

Boa noite,

O vento de Leste levantou-se de repente. Rajada da estação mais próxima (Lordelo do Ouro) registou 29.6 Km/h.


----------



## WiiSky70 (4 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

Até amanha o programa El Tiempo prevê trovoadas para o Litoral Norte . Não só no Centro e Sul


----------



## Paelagius (5 Abr 2015 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Levantou-se agora a Lestada. Rajada registada em Lordelo do Ouro de 24.1 Km/h.

Desejo-vos uma santa e feliz Páscoa.


----------



## james (5 Abr 2015 às 12:22)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de " verão ".

Tatual de 26 graus centigrados! !

Olhando aos modelos, cada vez acho mais que vamos entrar em seca , e só previsão de pingos e sempre a adiar , infelizmente .

Feliz Pascoa!


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Abr 2015 às 12:37)

Para dia 8 o IPMA já prevê aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir da Tarde no norte também . Por isso se calhar Abril promete em termos de trovoadas 


Feliz Pascoa para todos


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Abr 2015 às 14:41)

Estado do céu às 14:40 na Praia da Foz .


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

Boas

Céu praticamente limpo durante a manhã , de tarde apareceram algumas nuvens médias - altas
Máxima de *22.7 °C*
Minima de *14.2 °C

Atuais 14,1ºC com 79%HR
Vento de Sul


Fotos desta tarde 



5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


Fumo de incêndio 



5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr\\

*


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:06)

Neste momento já são vísiveis nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical a Este de Espinho, hoje a trovoada será no interior Centro e Sul, vamos ver o que nos reserva esta tarde.

Este/Sudeste de Espinho









*
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura atual: *17,8ºC
*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1013,7 hPa


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 14:24)

Boas!

Nota-se algum desenvolvimento para SE / SSE 

Por aqui está fresco , vou com *14,8ºC *e* 79%HR*
Vento de OSO / O moderado.

Já estive com *19,1ºC* quando o vento ainda estava de leste.

------
Dados atuais em Francelos:
Temp: *14,9ºC*
HR: *85%*
Vento:  NW moderado
Pressão: *1013.77 mb*


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 15:02)

Agora para ESE / SE



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 15:19)

Mais duas há pouco



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 15:27)

Boas,

De volta ao Porto depois de mais um fim-de-semana pelo Ribatejo. Muito sol à chegada à Invicta, há coisa de meia hora. Pelo caminho ainda apanhei umas gotinhas mas tudo muito fraco; a animação anda ainda bem mais a sul. 

Vê-se de momento uma grande célula a sul, que deve andar ali pelos lados de Aveiro/Caramulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 15:31)

Será esta João Pedro ?



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (6 Abr 2015 às 15:33)

Boas , 

Por Ca, o tempo continua extremamente seco .

O céu esta limpo , embora com uma ligeira neblina .

Vento moderado .

Tatual : 19 graus centigrados
Tmax :   23 graus
Tmin :   12 graus


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:35)

Elas já se conseguem ver aqui ao pé do Arrábida Shopping


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 15:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será esta João Pedro ?


Há uma maior penso que à direita dessa, tem uma grande lenticular por cima, não consegues ver?


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 15:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Há uma maior penso que à direita dessa, tem uma grande lenticular por cima, não consegues ver?


Deve ser a mesma , mas com perspectivas diferentes..não vejo outra 










Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

Panorama das células neste momento a Este

Vista de Espinho

Este e Sudeste





A célula a Sudeste está em desenvolvimento segundo o radar- roda vermelha


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

Ainda por lá anda, enche-me o horizonte todo. Estava assim:



Storm clouds. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 15:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Panorama das células neste momento a Este


Era esta mesmo, até se vê a lenticular que falava.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Mais duas a crescer neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

A célula está a evoluir consideravelmente, não tarda começa a trovojar em Espinho.

Vou filmar e fotografar pessoal se trovojar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Mais duas a crescer neste momento.


 Estou a ver


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 16:03)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 16:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estou a ver


Já quase juntas agora. Quero ver uma bigorna hoje!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:14)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 16:22)

Miguel96 disse:


>


Está a crescer bem essa!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:23)

Céu encoberto em Fermentelos, Águeda

Webcam de Fermentelos


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:28)

Se aquela célula se deslocar para Oeste e se se mantirver sempre assim, vamos ter trovoada de certeza em Espinho.


----------



## AJCS (6 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

Por cá já é possível captar alguns sinais rádio da aproximação de trovoada.

Temp. actual 22,8 ºC

Pressão 1012 mbar


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

Para ESE









Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2015 às 16:52)

Células a S daqui, parece-me ter ouvido um trovão distante há instantes, não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

Boas torres para o lado da Serra da Freita 
 Muito escuro.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Céu escuro a Este, esperemos que chegue a trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Muita trovoada a caminho, será que chega a Espinho?


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2015 às 17:11)

Boa tarde,

Ali pelo Gerês há lá um aguaceiro.













Weather by guimeixen, on Flickr

No topo uma nuvem pileus:




Pileus cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

Ainda maior agora:




Cumulus Congestus by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2015 às 17:20)

Mais intensa agora a precipitação:


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:22)

Muito escuro para leste / ESE


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:25)

Vejo MAMMATUS para leste


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

Trovão agora mesmo 


Edit: outro agora
Panorâmica com iphone


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

À minutos atrás

Vista Este


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovão agora mesmo
> 
> 
> Edit: outro agora
> Panorâmica com iphone



Qual é a direcção?


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Qual é a direcção?


SE 150º


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2015 às 17:43)

Parece haver uma boa célula mesmo em cima do radar. Alguém com vista para Arouca/para o Pico do Gralheiro?


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovão agora mesmo
> 
> 
> Edit: outro agora
> Panorâmica com iphone



Eu duvido que tenhas ouvido um trovão a essa distância.

Eu estou em Espinho que é mais perto da célula e não oiço nada.
Só oiço os paralelos da rua.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:48)

Está incrível o ambiente , mamatus por todo o lado , vejo ali uma base mais escura ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:49)

Outro trovão agora mesmo


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Outro trovão agora mesmo



Impossível


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2015 às 17:50)

SE 17:47


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:50)

Juro-te !


Miguel96 disse:


> Impossível


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:51)

O meu Sky Scan ( detector de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas ) vai apitando com alguma frequência, a distância às descargas varia entre os 25 a 40 km 

Está muito escuro para leste e sobretudo para SE


----------



## rozzo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Outro trovão agora mesmo





Miguel96 disse:


> Impossível



Miguel96...

Vamos lá a ter respeito por outros users. E o mínimo de bom senso não? Quer dizer, passas dias a fazer posts sobre condições do tempo completamente longe de ti, do tipo "estará a cair granizo em X", "tempo severo em Y", só porque te baseias em radar e satélite, e ninguém te diz nada... Depois outro user reporta trovoada localmente, e vens logo tipo provedor dizer "impossível!" !?!?!

Mas estamos a brincar ou quê?


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 17:55)

Muito escuro aqui por cima e depois para sul.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

rozzo disse:


> Miguel96...
> 
> Vamos lá a ter respeito por outros users. E o mínimo de bom senso não? Quer dizer, passas dias a fazer posts sobre condições do tempo completamente longe de ti, do tipo "estará a cair granizo em X", "tempo severo em Y", só porque te baseias em radar e satélite, e ninguém te diz nada... Depois outro user reporta trovoada localmente, e vens logo tipo provedor dizer "impossível!" !?!?!
> 
> Mas estamos a brincar ou quê?



@rozzo, estou à mais de 10 minutos lá fora e não oiço nada. A célula está mais perto de Espinho que dele.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

Eu já ouvi trovoada por aqui..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:58)

Interessante a célula que está mesmo na zona do radar às 17:30:


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Boas, acabei de ver um nuvem-terra dessa célula a partir de aveiro!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Mammatus sobre Espinho






Apesar de pouco percetíveis, são mammatus????


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Interessante a célula que está mesmo na zona do radar às 17:30:



O radar deve ter levado com granizo para ficar abençoado 
Também vi a pequena célula da Peneda ao longe, mas já se foi.


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Foto tirada a 10 minutos


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

Time lapse que fiz da cumulonimbus. No vídeo dá para se notar a bigorna:


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

Por enquanto ainda não se ouve a trovojar, fotografei mais mammatus.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

Os mammatos é pena não ser daqui a uma hora e pouco, próximo do pôr do sol ficam muito mais espectaculares.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2015 às 18:16)

isto a SE esta bastante interessante o céu mete medo...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

Alguns mammatus, ligeiros, bem visíveis também por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Acho que estão fixes os mammatus


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Relâmpago nuvem terra a ESE agora mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 18:25)

Foto tirada às 18h


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2015 às 18:39)

Foto que fiz há minutos por aqui, céu escuro mas com bonitos tons:


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:41)

Outra foto dos mammatus. Hoje há muitos mammatus em vários sítios.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2015 às 18:42)

Poupem as baterias  porque se isto prometer...


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 18:43)

Pelo que vejo no mapa, a região do Vouga/Aveiro deve estar muito animada. Não é assim?


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

Começou a chover pingas grossas


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o panorama é igual ao descrito por outros membros.
Muito escuro para SE, da célula que andará pela Freita, talvez agora em deslocamento para nor-noroeste (aparente).
De resto o dia foi quente, bastante agradável, com o sol a brilhar constantemente (alguma nebulosidade alta excepto agora no final da tarde).

*Tatual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 43%
*​*Bom evento 
E continuação de boa Páscoa (porque ainda o é...)*


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

Nasceu mais uma nas imediações, talvez Oliveira Frades


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

E do nada cai uma bomba e começa a chover forte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2015 às 19:09)

a temperatura desceu cerca de 4 ºC na ultima meia hora


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 19:12)

Andaram interessantes os céus na última hora e meia:




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy skies. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já tinha saudades disto!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 19:13)

Esta tarde:



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Há  pouco :



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## paulo_rafael (6 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

por aqui ja pinga.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 19:24)

Céu muito escuro outra vez.


----------



## dj_teko (6 Abr 2015 às 19:24)

Boa tarde, por aqui so se avista a escuridao, pra tudo calmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Por aqui vai chovendo


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 19:27)

Começa a soprar uma aragem bem fresca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 19:34)

Chuva fria e gotas grossas


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2015 às 19:41)

Já pinga aqui...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

Finalmente, umas pinguinhas! Esparsas mas grossas.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

O fim do dia ainda nos trouxe um bonito arco-íris.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2015 às 20:07)

João Pedro disse:


> O fim do dia ainda nos trouxe um bonito arco-íris.



Não vi esse arco-íris  mas vejo o céu outra vez a compor-se e a tomar forma...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 20:14)

Paelagius disse:


> Não vi esse arco-íris  mas vejo o céu outra vez a compor-se e a tomar forma...


Estava por cima de ti!  Tenho fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

Cá está!




Sunset rainbow. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset rainbow. Porto, 06-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2015 às 20:32)

Por aqui ainda acumulou *0.5 mm*

Foto que fiz ao há minutos ao pôr do sol que se apresentou com belos tons e os restos da célula para Oeste:







Depois da chuva está mais fresco com 17.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 23:59)

Mais umas fotos de hoje
*
18:15 - 18:30H*



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr






*19:46H*



Clouds_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*Poente*



SunSet_6Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Abr 2015 às 02:49)

Belas fotos Snifa e JoaoPaulo!

Infelizmente ando um pouco ocupado e a minha máquina está a precisar de uma bela limpeza ao sensor. Ainda trei umas fotos ontem mas foram todas pro lixo. Talvez pra semana volte ao activo. 

Por agora a noite segue amena e com céu encoberto.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Abr 2015 às 05:09)

Bom dia,

Resumidamente, ontem foi assim aqui:


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Abr 2015 às 12:52)

Boa tarde ! Começamos com o dia abafado e pouco ventoso . Sol e t.atual de 23°


----------



## Névoa (7 Abr 2015 às 15:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais umas fotos de hoje
> *
> 18:15 - 18:30H*
> 
> ...



A segunda e terceira fotos são de uma beleza particularmente indescritível.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2015 às 15:28)

Boa tarde,

O dia vai-se mantendo bastante solarengo pelo Porto e com 20,1ºC neste momento. Verifica-se, no entanto e ao contrário da manhã, um aumento significativo da nebulosidade que vai cercando a cidade.


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:40)

Cada vez mais nublado . Expectativas grandes para amanhã , especialmente mais para a tarde


----------



## guimeixen (7 Abr 2015 às 19:38)

Boa tarde,
Era visível daqui duas cumulonimbus mas agora uniram-se.
Tirei algumas fotos só que a qualidade não é lá muito boa. Mais logo ponho-as e também uma time lapse que filmei desde as 14h20 até às 18h20 e outra time lapse que estou a fazer agora das duas cumulonimbus.


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2015 às 20:14)

Está bem escuro para Sul e SW, acabei de ver um pequeno clarão direcção SSW, algumas nuvens estão com desenvolvimento vertical 

Radar:


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais umas fotos de hoje



 excelente! Aqueles _fractus_ estão mesmo impressionantes!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

Aqui ficam as fotos e as time lapses de hoje.

Primeiro a time lapse que fiz durante a tarde desde as 14h20 até às 18h20.
Há uma parte no vídeo em que eu não reparei que ao abrir a janela apareceu no telemóvel mas não dura muito tempo.

E segundo a time lapse da cumulonimbus que se formou ao fim da tarde:

Agora algumas fotos. Estas têm menos qualidade pois foram tiradas com um outro telemóvel porque tinha o outro a filmar.



Cumulonimbus at sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr



Cumulonimbus at sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr



Cumulonimbus at sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr



Cumulonimbus at sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos e as time lapses de hoje.



 gosto muito disto, sempre espectacular! Os típicos pequenos cumulus aos rebolões tentando desenvolver-se. A uma centena de quilómetros aquela célula para lá da fronteira teve uma configuração perfeita.


----------



## cookie (8 Abr 2015 às 05:22)

Ontem dia quente. O meteoalarm lança avisos de proximidade de chuva mas ainda nada. Mas Gaia já deve estar a sentir alguma animação.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Abr 2015 às 07:04)

Bom dia,

Mammatus presentes no céu.


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

céu muito nublado e bastante escuro em especial para Sul e SW, já cairam umas pingas grossas mas de curta duração 

Mais logo à  tarde é provável que ocorram bons aguaceiros e eventualmente trovoadas 

O IPMA lançou alerta amarelo para amanhã:

***Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto***

Amarelo

*Precipitação*

*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-04-09 12:00:00* e *2015-04-09 23:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp>

Imagem actual do radar:







Sigo com 14.9 ºc actuais e 59 % de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 08:18)

Paelagius disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mammatus presentes no céu.



Mammatus ou asperatus? O aspecto dos altostratus aqui é estranho, rugoso, mas não dá para classificar de nenhum deste modos, nem "arredondado" nem verdadeiramente "áspero".


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 12:57)

Boas

Ambiente quase tropical por aqui , está algo abafado vão caindo umas pingas grossas com vento a soprar de SE


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 13:17)

Nuvens escuras para Sul com colunas de chuva bem visíveis, estamos na circulação SE da depressão, a ver se  isto nos favorece lá mais para o fim da tarde com as células a subirem vindas do interior


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2015 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,
Está a chover fraco mas com pingas grossas e parece que vem aí mais.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2015 às 13:49)

Mais intensa agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Sim, chove com alguma intensidade neste momento.


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Abr 2015 às 14:05)

*Já não falta muito para virem as primeiras trovoadas para aqui . Se essas nuvens mais escuras ao fundo avançarem claro *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2015 às 14:38)

Boa tarde, nem um pingo para ja..
temp 18ºC

vamos ver se há evolução durante esta tarde!

só uma questão a temp a 2m tem interferência nas trovoadas??!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 15:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> só uma questão a temp a 2m tem interferência nas trovoadas??!



Entre muitos outros factores, sim, pode ter, potencia a convecção se fôr elevada em relação a outras regiões próximas e aliado a uma humidade relativa elevada é um indicador de massa de ar que pode ser instável. Numa situação de trovoadas é um bom atractivo para o desenvolvimento local.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2015 às 18:53)

pelo radar podemos ter alguma chuva para o inicio da noite.
a ver vamos!
20ºC


----------



## CptRena (8 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

Tem caído precipitação estratiforme por aqui.


----------



## supercell (8 Abr 2015 às 19:27)

Por aqui tem estado a chover desde as 5 horas, mas pelo radar parece que vai passar a aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Abr 2015 às 19:59)

StormRic disse:


> Mammatus ou asperatus? O aspecto dos altostratus aqui é estranho, rugoso, mas não dá para classificar de nenhum deste modos, nem "arredondado" nem verdadeiramente "áspero".



Parecia ser algo que depois não era...


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 20:04)

Paelagius disse:


> Parecia ser algo que depois não era...



 excelentes fotos, a classificação é o menos mas penso que se aproxima mais do _asperatus_!

off-topic: que torre tão curiosa. O que é? Um depósito de água?


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2015 às 20:33)

StormRic disse:


> excelentes fotos, a classificação é o menos mas penso que se aproxima mais do _asperatus_!
> 
> off-topic: que torre tão curiosa. O que é? Um depósito de água?


Sim, nas antigas instalações da seca do bacalhau em Gaia.

O dia hoje pelo Porto ficou marcado por céus bastante nublados mas com quase nenhuma chuva; umas pinguitas aqui e ali que nem sequer deram para molhar o chão.


----------



## james (8 Abr 2015 às 22:32)

Boa noite ,

Vai chovendo por Ca .

Tatual : 11 graus centigrados


----------



## james (9 Abr 2015 às 00:11)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca  mas certinha desde as 9 da noite .


----------



## WiiSky70 (9 Abr 2015 às 10:09)

Até parece mentira o começo do dia de hoje


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2015 às 10:10)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Até parece mentira o começo do dia de hoje



Como assim?


----------



## WiiSky70 (9 Abr 2015 às 12:09)

Começou com sol antes das 10:30 - 11:00 e gradualmente encobriu a partir dai


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2015 às 13:52)

Céu a ficar escuro para sul e SE.

Imagem do radar:






Infelizmente o mapa dinâmico não se encontra disponível, actualiza nas horas mas a imagem do radar não aparece...

PS- parece que já voltou ao normal : http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

Panorama a sul neste momento:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Abr 2015 às 14:32)

já chove..
não passa disto,uma trovoadas para animar é que era!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2015 às 15:42)

Muito escuro para Este.


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2015 às 15:46)

Nem chove quanto mais trovoada, enfim vou acabar Abril com 2mm acumulados com jeito..


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

1337 disse:


> Nem chove quanto mais trovoada, enfim vou acabar Abril com 2mm acumulados com jeito..



Vamos lá ver se isto anima um pouco e começam mas é a chegar boas frentes associadas a  sistemas depressionários que essas sim trazem boa chuva, eu por aqui ainda tenho menos, sigo este mês com *1,6 mm* 

Isto das cut-off é uma lotaria, com muita imprevisibilidade.

Esta  depressão nem está ser nada de especial até ao momento embora já tenha chovido bem em algumas regiões, nomeadamente do sul.


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Ontem e hoje dias primaveris com temperaturas amenas e ceu cinza com uns raios de sol. Vento fraco e uma ou outra pinguita (até mais ontem do que hoje).


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2015 às 07:30)

Bom dia.

Ontem tive um acumulado de 4,3 mm de precipitação e hoje sigo com 2,0 mm.
Ontem tivemos por cá aguaceiros fracos intermitente, e esta noite períodos de chuva fraca.
Já serviu para regar um pouco embora não sirva para mitigar a falta de água para algumas culturas. Esperemos que o padrão seja agora mais favorável à chuva e que isto anime um pouco...
O céu mantêm-se encoberto, tal como ontem.
O vento está calmo.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2015 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Neste momento chove  ( está a vir de Sul e SW em movimento lento ) no Porto por vezes com alguma intensidade:







Sigo com *1 mm* acumulado


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2015 às 11:03)

Por aqui se choveu 1mm nestes ultimos 3 dias foi muito, apenas algumas pingas esporádicas. Hoje ainda nao choveu.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2015 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se cumulus congestus a crescerem.

Estou a experimentar transmitir em direto aqui:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/guimeixen


----------



## WiiSky70 (10 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Vê-se cumulus congestus a crescerem.
> 
> Estou a experimentar transmitir em direto aqui:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/guimeixen








Confirmado sim senhora . Aqui está a prova para confirmar


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Vê-se cumulus congestus a crescerem.
> 
> Estou a experimentar transmitir em direto aqui:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/guimeixen



Confirmo, que belo desfile de cumulus. Já coloco fotos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2015 às 15:02)

Mais logo ponho mais. Mesmo com o sensor a precisar de uma limpeza não resisti em pegar na máquina.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2015 às 19:30)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por aqui tivemos hoje alguns períodos de chuva fraca (aumento ligeiro de intensidade ao final da manhã).
Neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco, variável.
Para o fim de semana não será de esperar chuva para cá, ainda que no domingo a previsão significativa do IPMA dê aguaceiros fracos - a esta hora vai contra a previsão descritiva do mesmo...:assobio:
Precipitação acumulada de hoje: 6,3 mm.

*Tatual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2015 às 23:12)

Algumas fotos e uma time lapse de hoje:




Cumulus Congestus by guimeixen, on Flickr



Cumulus Congestus by guimeixen, on Flickr



Cumulus Congestus by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2015 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com o céu praticamente despido de nuvens. Apenas temos alguns bancos de névoa iluminados pelas raios de sol.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.
Fresquinho...

*Tatual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*Bom fim de semana *


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

Boas,

Que belo dia esteve hoje pelo Porto! Temperaturas muito agradáveis, máxima de 17,4ºC por Lordelo, e muito sol.
Durante a manhã, muito nevoeiro sobre o Douro, mas que acabou por dissipar à medida que o dia foi avançando e as temperaturas subindo.




Foggy morning. Porto, 11-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2015 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma manhã plena de sol pelo Porto. Bastante mais quente do que ontem com 24,3ºC neste momento.

O céu vai-se mantendo limpo por aqui, mas lá ao longe, pela Freita e arredores, já se vêem algumas células.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2015 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

O dia hoje apresenta-se despido de nuvens, com névoa difusa.
O vento sopra moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de ENE\NE.
Ontem tivemos uma tarde quente, com uma temperatura máxima de 24,5ºC. Algumas nuvens fizeram a sua aparição mas rapidamente deram lugar a céu limpo.

*Tatual: 20,2ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Boas formações no interior norte inclusive com actividade eléctrica neste momento.






Movimentam-se para oeste.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 16:28)

Belas torres para Leste neste momento 

Radar:






O dia está quente, sigo com 24.2 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 16:38)

Grande célula a evoluir ali na direcção  de Arouca, bem visível daqui, forma uma bela estrutura com bigorna:


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Trovoada por aqui proveniente de células a leste daqui... Não tarda nada começa a chover parece-me


----------



## Névoa (13 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Será que a célula de Arouca chega cá? Está a subir, acho eu, mas tão a leste...


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2015 às 17:36)

Muito escuro pra leste


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,

Foto à poucos minutos para NE :




Anvil by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2015 às 17:41)

Aqui por Braga o céu já está completamente encoberto por nuvens altas das trovoadas a leste.
A ver se chega cá alguma coisa que a fome é muita 






P.S. Não me canso de olhar com felicidade para estas imagens de radar. Finalmente o radar do norte e agora estas preciosas imagens de 5 em 5 minutos


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 17:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Foto à poucos minutos para NE :



 e as bigornas estão a expandir-se principalmente para Leste!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

Vê-se mammatus agora:




Mammatus clouds by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Névoa (13 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

A célula está perto de Espinho, espero que ainda suba mais antes de ir para o oceano.


----------



## xes (13 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

Estou em argoncilhe e estou a ouvir bastante trovoada


----------



## Névoa (13 Abr 2015 às 18:08)

Bem, há mesmo muitas células agora, espero que ao menos uma chegue cá. E acabo de ouvir um rugir distante, alguém confirma?


----------



## Stinger (13 Abr 2015 às 18:09)

Ouço  bastantes rígidos aqui em gondomar


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido também um ribombar para Leste, céu escuro em aproximação


----------



## Stinger (13 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

Vem de Valongo para aqui gondomar


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2015 às 18:16)

As células não se estão a dar bem por estas paragens. Para já deu para ver uns mammatus, virga e apenas uns roncos ao longe.
Já aquela a sul do Douro parece mais saudável.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

Coluna espessa branca a cair da base da núvem  até ao solo, parece granizo e já ouvi um trovão distante


----------



## Stinger (13 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

A de Valongo tá farta de relâmpejar


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2015 às 18:26)

Tenho pena de não estar em casa para ver essas células 

Tirem fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

O panorama por aqui é o mesmo já descrito por vários membros.
Escuro para norte e muito escuro para SE. Será desta célula que haverá alguma hipótese de precipitação para esta zona do Douro Litoral. A outra já se apresenta bem a norte daqui.
O vento sopra de NNE, fraco a moderado.
Ainda temos bastante calor a esta hora.
Temos calor acumulado, falta saber se haverá condições para mais células se desenvolverem. Para já há precipitação registada em Montalegre e Vila Real (16h - IPMA).
As montanhas da região estão propícias ao desenvolvimento vertical...

*Tmín: 10,6ºC (03.34h)
Tmáx: 25,6ºC (15.59h)

Tatual: 24,8ºC
Hr: 32%*​


----------



## Névoa (13 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Something wicked this way comes  E tem pontos vermelhos no radar e tudo (estou a seguir pelo Rain Alarm porque o oficial já deixou de funcionar).

Ouvi agora um ruído de nuvens grossas alinharem-se no céu.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Espétacular  relâmpago por atrás  do Monte de Santa Justa!


----------



## tozequio (13 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Começou a chover há coisa de 5 minutos. Pingas muito grossas. Ouve-se o ribombar dos trovões ao longe, e vê-se o céu muito negro para E/ESE


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Imagem radar atual


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2015 às 18:34)

Assim é melhor:






Bem mais interessante para esses lados


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 18:34)

Aqui em Braga nada de especial. Formações interessantes mas nada de chuva e trovoada. As células ao chegar mais perto do litoral esfumam-se logo. 


25,5ºC.


----------



## tozequio (13 Abr 2015 às 18:35)

Já parou de chover, mas a negridão para leste é cada vez mais evidente. O ribombar dos trovões ao longe é uma constante, praticamente sem paragens. Sensação de calor e humidade, está bastante abafado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2015 às 18:42)

Rain alarm 





No monte da virgem deve estar excelente para captar a célula ..

Tozequio também deves conseguir ver na perfeição


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

Chove forte e com pedras de granizo pelo meio!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Já se ouve roncar por aqui.


----------



## tozequio (13 Abr 2015 às 18:58)

Está praticamente a meia-dúzia de quilómetros daqui, para SE. Volta a chover desde há uns minutos, e agora com muita intensidade.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2015 às 18:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já se ouve roncar por aqui.



Confirmo, também ouvi.


----------



## Névoa (13 Abr 2015 às 19:01)

Granizo em S. Mamede pelo que me contam. Por aqui nada de nada.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

Ali a zona de Melres, Foz do Sousa, está a levar com uma célula valente ,escuridão enorme para esses lados e ouvem-se trovões:


----------



## tozequio (13 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

Não estão grande coisa mas foi o melhor que consegui com o telemóvel. Vista para ESE há 10 miinutos.


----------



## boneli (13 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

Isto aqui por Braga, está escuro e com um aspeto.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

tozequio disse:


> Não estão grande coisa mas foi o melhor que consegui com o telemóvel. Vista para ESE há 10 miinutos.



Estão mais do que boas! Grande chuvada! Continua!


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Acabo de ver o rain alarm e vim aqui espreitar. Por VC foi um dia de esturreira e para já ainda calor mas nota-se uma mudança.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Chove neste momento e com bastante vento.

A célula já está em dissipação.


----------



## Paula (13 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Boa tarde.

Céu carregado e bastante vento.
Já choveu mas agora o sol espreita entre as nuvens carregadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

Por cá aparentemente nada irá cair. Ou passam as células a norte ou a sul.
Deixo uma panorámica actual entre N e SE:






O vento entretanto rodou para *O*.
Temos agora *20,9ºC* e a humidade relativa ainda baixa: 37%.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

Finalmente alguma animação por estas bandas! 

Neste momento já não chove mas ainda caíram umas pingas bem grossas. A dada altura, pelas 19h00, pareceu-me mesmo ouvir um trovão. Está muito abafado lá fora e negro para os lados de Gaia. Vamos lá a ver o que é que ainda nos espera hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tenho pena de não estar em casa para ver essas células
> 
> Tirem fotos


Não te queixes!


----------



## Névoa (13 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

Vi agora pelo Rain Alarm que a célula desviou-se mesmo antes de entrar na Senhora da Hora, e recebi uma notificação de chuva... a 1 km daqui. Sei que não é chover no meu quintal que vai salvar o país da seca, e fico contente em saber que choveu, mas enfim...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

Imagem das 18h do canal combinado de satélite do IPMA:






Bom desenvolvimento vertical no *NO*.
Neste momento chove timidamente, umas pingas insípidas, a solidarizar-se com esta zona mas apenas isso. O consolo é fraco...


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2015 às 20:06)

Foto que fiz ao bonito céu de hoje ao fim da tarde:


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz ao bonito céu de hoje ao fim da tarde:



 espectáculo! Há uma pitada de poeira do Sahara nessa cor amarelada.


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2015 às 20:26)

Uau! Grande foto


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 20:40)

Por aqui também esteviram umas cores engraçadas, infelizmente muito devido ao fumo dos incêndios:


----------



## boneli (13 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

Começou agora a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 22:09)

Algumas de hoje:

A grande célula que se encontrava sobre Gondomar, antes de cobrir o Porto.



Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E mais tarde, depois de ter descarregado a já pouca água que ainda trazia.



Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 13-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 10:37)

E os anos passam e tudo continua o mesmo, por isso desculpem-me se já ouviram isso antes:

Ontem, mais vez neste quente mês de Abril, S. Gens e Massarelos registaram mais de 30C de temperatura máxima. A ser verdade, não é admissível que a previsão do ipma para o Porto só apontasse para os 26C, tendo como referência a longínqua Pedras Rubras, e a ser mentira então é preciso verificar os termómetros destas estações, e particularmente o de S. Gens que é uma EMA e as desculpas ficam mais difíceis de arranjar.


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2015 às 10:41)

Névoa disse:


> E os anos passam e tudo continua o mesmo, por isso desculpem-me se já ouviram isso antes:
> 
> Ontem S. Gens e Massarelos registaram mais de 30C de temperatura máxima. A ser verdade, não é admissível que a previsão do ipma para o Porto só apontasse para os 26C, tendo como referência a longínqua Pedras Rubras, e a ser mentira então é preciso verificar os termómetros destas estações, e particularmente o de S. Gens que é uma EMA e as desculpas ficam mais difíceis de arranjar.


É obviamente valores errados de Ruemas completamente influenciadas, de nada interessam para estudos climatológicos.


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 10:45)

1337 disse:


> É obviamente valores errados de Ruemas completamente influenciadas, de nada interessam para estudos climatológicos.



Por favor, diga-me então onde encontra a informação de que S. Gens é uma RUEMA, porque não é isso que diz o ipma. E já visitei a estação, onde confirmaram ser uma EMA. E há mais casos de EMAs em perímetros urbanos, veja por exemplo o caso de Lisboa.​


----------



## frusko (14 Abr 2015 às 10:50)

bom dia desculpem o off topic mas podem me dizer se algum aplicativo para ver o tempo no google earth obrigado


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

1337 disse:


> É obviamente valores errados de Ruemas completamente influenciadas, de nada interessam para estudos climatológicos.



Os valores das ruemas não são errados. Simplesmente os locais onde se encontram instalados são realidades muito particulares influenciadas na sua maioria pelo ambiente urbano. Não sendo representativas do ponto de vista climático não deixam de ser um indicador real de uma zona específica.


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2015 às 11:32)

Névoa disse:


> Por favor, diga-me então onde encontra a informação de que S. Gens é uma RUEMA, porque não é isso que diz o ipma. E já visitei a estação, onde confirmaram ser uma EMA. E há mais casos de EMAs em perímetros urbanos, veja por exemplo o caso de Lisboa.​


Tive ontem no Porto até ás 14 e 30, e garanto-te que estava muito longe de estarem 30ºC, se isso é uma EMA, então tem um radiation shield espectacular, de se louvar mesmo. Até no meu carro, pelo centro do Porto, no meio do alcatrão ( estrada) marcava 26.5ºC, vem essa EMA espectacular marcar uns tórridos 29 e tal ºC? Poupem-me.


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 11:33)

vitamos disse:


> Os valores das ruemas não são errados. Simplesmente os locais onde se encontram instalados são realidades muito particulares influenciadas na sua maioria pelo ambiente urbano. Não sendo representativas do ponto de vista climático não deixam de ser um indicador real de uma zona específica.



Exacto, a temperatura existe, e isso é absoluto, não pode estar errado se a medição é correcta. Sim, há outras influências nas cidades, tais como espaços tapados por prédios etc. É sempre interessante saber como esta teia urbana influencia a temperatura, especialmente quando se mora numa cidade.
Agora, repito. S. Gens é considerado EMA, e realmente a estação situa-se num parque e na zona de Viso, bastante arborizada e relativamente afastada de um ambiente predominantemente acinzentado por prédios. Outra coisa, ontem estava mesmo muito quente por aqui, a cerca de 1,5 km da estação, mas mesmo assim não dá para saber se o termômetro não está suficientemente protegido. Se a medição for correcta, o ideal seria investigar as razões do fenóneno, e corrigir eventuais problemas mesmo que sejam urbanísticos, pois não é nem agradável e nem saudável viver num lugar assim. Se estiver errada, não sei o que esperam para arranjá-lo.


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2015 às 11:41)

Por aqui está um tempo ameno, um pouco saturado e céu completamente encoberto... Parece que vai haver festa à tarde mais para o interior e lá mais para a noite no litoral..


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 13:05)

Errata: S. Gens atingiu ontem 29,1C e Massarelos 30,7C, portanto S, Gens não chegou ontem aos 30C como afirmei num post anterior. No entanto, já terá atingido 30C neste Abril em alguns dias.
Peço desculpas pelo engano, é-me um pouco difícil visualizar o mapa num tablet, pois os dados das estações próximas amontoam-se e daí o engano.
De qualquer forma o panorama geral continua o mesmo, embora talvez com dados um pouco menos exagerados para S. Gens.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Névoa disse:


> Por favor, diga-me então onde encontra a informação de que S. Gens é uma RUEMA, porque não é isso que diz o ipma. E já visitei a estação, onde confirmaram ser uma EMA. E há mais casos de EMAs em perímetros urbanos, veja por exemplo o caso de Lisboa.​



A EMA de Porto/S.Gens 





> Funciona desde Fevereiro de 1931 na Estação Agrária II Região (Senhora da Hora), com uma observação às 9h, e outra às 18 h a partir de Março de 1950"



Descrição extraída do Fascículo XIII d'"O Clima de Portugal, Normais Climatológicas do Continente, Açores e Madeira correspondentes a 1931-1960".

As coordenadas geográficas da estação são 41º 11' N / 8º 39' W, altitude do solo 90m.

Ontem dia 13, Porto S.Gens tem 29,1ºC de máxima, a estação está classificada como EMA.

Massarelos está classificada como RUEMA e apresenta 30,7ºC de máxima no resumo diário. Simplesmente esse valor não está de acordo com o gráfico/tabela horária, as quais apresentam uma série truncada das horas 11h a 16h ( a estação retomou o funcionamento apenas às 8h de ontem depois de uma outra interrupção); às 17h apresenta 25,3ºC e às 18h, já em descida, 25,1ºC. Houve portanto um "acidente" com essa estação precisamente às horas de maior calor, o valor no resumo diário está provavelmente errado.





Mas o de S.Gens está de acordo com o gráfico/tabela que às 14h (utc) apresenta 28ºC e às 15h 27,5ºC logo os 29,1ºC não são impossíveis, o pico de máxima foi apenas bastante pronunciado.



1337 disse:


> Tive ontem no Porto até ás 14 e 30, e garanto-te que estava muito longe de estarem 30ºC, se isso é uma EMA, então tem um radiation shield espectacular, de se louvar mesmo. Até no meu carro, pelo centro do Porto, no meio do alcatrão ( estrada) marcava 26.5ºC, vem essa EMA espectacular marcar uns tórridos 29 e tal ºC? Poupem-me.



Atenção que 14:30 hora legal são 13:30 utc; às 13h utc, S.Gens apresentava 26,4ºC de acordo com o valor que referes de 26,5ºC.

Já agora acrescento que nas Normais 1931-60 a média das máximas diárias de Abril de S.Gens é 18,3ºC; de Serra do Pilar 18,4ºC. Todas as outras estações do Porto não existiam.


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 13:32)

1337 disse:


> Tive ontem no Porto até ás 14 e 30, e garanto-te que estava muito longe de estarem 30ºC, se isso é uma EMA, então tem um radiation shield espectacular, de se louvar mesmo. Até no meu carro, pelo centro do Porto, no meio do alcatrão ( estrada) marcava 26.5ºC, vem essa EMA espectacular marcar uns tórridos 29 e tal ºC? Poupem-me.



Vejamos, então esteve no Porto até as 13:30 UTC, e S. Gens marcou às 13:00 UTC a temperatura de 26,4C, algo muito próximo do seu registo, e marcou às 14:00 UTC 28C. A máxima talvez tenha ocorrido entre as 14 e 15 UTC, contudo. Os seus dados parecem mais apoiar a estação de S. Gens, ou pelo menos não oferecem grande contradição.
Digo isso não por gostar de polêmica, aliás não gosto mesmo nada, mas sim por estar a tentar descobrir já há bastante tempo se aquela estação é ou não fiável.
Agora, fui procurar em Massarelos, e não encontrei dados que apontem para a máxina registada ontem, faltam dados na listagem!


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 13:34)

StormRic disse:


> A EMA de Porto/S.Gens
> 
> Descrição extraída do Fascículo XIII d'"O Clima de Portugal, Normais Climatológicas do Continente, Açores e Madeira correspondentes a 1931-1960".
> 
> ...



Escrevemos mais ou menos a mesma coisa ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2015 às 14:26)

vitamos disse:


> Os valores das ruemas não são errados. Simplesmente os locais onde se encontram instalados são realidades muito particulares influenciadas na sua maioria pelo ambiente urbano. Não sendo representativas do ponto de vista climático não deixam de ser um indicador real de uma zona específica.





Névoa disse:


> Vejamos, então esteve no Porto até as 13:30 UTC, e S. Gens marcou às 13:00 UTC a temperatura de 26,4C, algo muito próximo do seu registo, e marcou às 14:00 UTC 28C. A máxima talvez tenha ocorrido entre as 14 e 15 UTC, contudo. Os seus dados parecem mais apoiar a estação de S. Gens, ou pelo menos não oferecem grande contradição.
> Digo isso não por gostar de polêmica, aliás não gosto mesmo nada, mas sim por estar a tentar descobrir já há bastante tempo se aquela estação é ou não fiável.
> Agora, fui procurar em Massarelos, e não encontrei dados que apontem para a máxina registada ontem, faltam dados na listagem!


Na minha opinião não é fiável, a única do Porto que é fiável é a do Aeroporto, essa sim apresenta dados decentes e realistas, ao contrário da do S Gens, que apresenta todos os dias valores perto de 30 ºC, completamente desfasado da realidade.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 14:30)

1337 disse:


> Na minha opinião não é fiável, a única do Porto que é fiável é a do Aeroporto, essa sim apresenta dados decentes e realistas, ao contrário da do S Gens, que apresenta todos os dias valores perto de 30 ºC, completamente desfasado da realidade.




A tua opinião versus um organismo oficial... Penso que fica tudo dito não?


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2015 às 15:07)

vitamos disse:


> A tua opinião versus um organismo oficial... Penso que fica tudo dito não?


Tu podes acreditar no que quiseres, só por ser um organismo oficial não quer dizer que não tenha falhas, o que é o caso, a estação reporta dados falsos. Tu queres acreditar que estão correctos, tu é que sabes.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 15:49)

1337 disse:


> Tu podes acreditar no que quiseres, só por ser um organismo oficial não quer dizer que não tenha falhas, o que é o caso, a estação reporta dados falsos. Tu queres acreditar que estão correctos, tu é que sabes.



Não é o que eu acredito ou não. Os dados estão correctos! Estão numa estação que cumpre todos os requisitos oficiais.


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

vitamos disse:


> Não é o que eu acredito ou não. Os dados estão correctos! Estão numa estação que cumpre todos os requisitos oficiais.


É verdade, estive lá no fim do ano passado e pude ver mesmo isso. Com excepção talvez de alguma árvore que pudesse atrapalhar o registo pluviométrico, mas parece que este problema foi ultrapassado.

Em assuntos quiçá mais prazenteiros, o radar indica chuva no Porto. Aqui não chove, como de hábito, mas o radar indica que a chuva fica a sul da zona da Boavista. Alguém confirma?


----------



## Paelagius (14 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

Névoa disse:


> Em assuntos quiçá mais prazenteiros, o radar indica chuva no Porto. Aqui não chove, como de hábito, mas o radar indica que a chuva fica a sul da zona da Boavista. Alguém confirma?



Aqui ainda não choveu...


----------



## tozequio (14 Abr 2015 às 16:35)

1337 disse:


> Tu podes acreditar no que quiseres, só por ser um organismo oficial não quer dizer que não tenha falhas, o que é o caso, a estação reporta dados falsos. Tu queres acreditar que estão correctos, tu é que sabes.


Por experiência própria, desde há muitos anos, a temperatura no Porto e arredores é bastante diferente da registada em Pedras Rubras, com uma amplitude térmica mais ampla. Na Primavera e Verão então a diferença é muito significativa. Os dados da estação de S.Gens parecem-me muito mais representativos da realidade do Grande Porto.

Por aqui também ainda nada de chuva.


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2015 às 16:38)

Estranho, apesar da indicação do radar e mesmo da notificação de chuva do Rain Alarm, nem sequer chuviscou por aqui, e a célula já seguiu para nordeste.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a diminuir ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2015 às 18:37)

Mais duas fotos de ontem:




Fire by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




13 Apr by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


Quanto ao dia de hoje, está tudo muito monótono. Céu esbranquiçado e algum sol neste momento. 25,6ºC.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

Pôr do sol espectacular com alguns mammatus e outras estruturas curiosas em belos tons dourados, infelizmente não tenho uma boa máquina, espero que alguém por aqui tenha registado. De resto apenas alguma virga, parecem trovoadas "secas" de Verão, ou nem isso, neste caso nem dá para descargas.
A ver se a madrugada e o dia de amanhã a coisa é mais interessante.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2015 às 20:34)

Boas,

por aqui ambiente ainda bastante abafado, sigo com 23.2 ºc , o vento sopra de SE em geral fraco e algo  morno 

Tempo "estranho", parece o antecipar de uma trovoada..


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2015 às 20:56)

Vince disse:


> Pôr do sol espectacular com alguns mammatus e outras estruturas curiosas em belos tons dourados, infelizmente não tenho uma boa máquina, espero que alguém por aqui tenha registado. De resto apenas alguma virga, parecem trovoadas "secas" de Verão, ou nem isso, neste caso nem dá para descargas.
> A ver se a madrugada e o dia de amanhã a coisa é mais interessante.



Confirmo. Brutal mesmo. Aqui estão elas!




14 Abril 2015 by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




14 Abril 2015 by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




14 Abril 2015 by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## james (14 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

Boa noite , 

Depois de mais um dia muito quente , ainda muito abafado com 21 graus centigrados .

O ceu esta nublado e levantou -se um vento de NE .


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 21:57)

Boas,

Bastante abafado ainda a esta hora com 20,7ºC atuais. 
Dia bastante monótono, o típico nem carne nem peixe...


----------



## guimeixen (14 Abr 2015 às 22:24)

Boa noite,

Duas fotos que também tirei ao pôr do sol:




Clouds at sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr



Clouds at sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

Boas!

Estou de volta

Vejo clarões para SSE / S
Atuais 19,1ºC vento de ENE


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Estou de volta
> 
> ...


Welcome back! 
Com sorte ainda apanhas uma trovoadita hoje! 
Já está a chegar a Aveiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

A trovoada vai chegar, as poeiras do sahara ajudam


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

RELAMPAGO


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

Está a 100 km daqui a trovoada, calma @Joaopaulo, deve ter umas boas torres a célula


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 23:37)




----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2015 às 23:38)

Grandes relâmpagos a sul!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

ecobcg disse:


>


Calma, calma... 
Apanhar alguma coisa já será uma verdadeira lotaria.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Está difícil de apanhar


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

Sigo com uma noite incrivelmente amena para a época , não vão haver muitas destas no verão .

O céu , para não variar , já esta limpo 
Outra vez , a chuva naonão quer mesmo nada com esta região .


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:10)

Começa a chover em Aveiro à luz dos relâmpagos ainda a alguma distância.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Aqui vai o primeiro que captei :



Lightning_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

RADAR


----------



## frusko (15 Abr 2015 às 00:20)

onde posso ver esse radar obrigado


----------



## ze_rega (15 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

No site do IPMA. É novo! https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 00:29)

Venha ela. A ver como corre a estreia a fotografar trovoada, se vier claro.


----------



## supercell (15 Abr 2015 às 00:31)

Trovoada já bem perto!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 00:32)

Nota-se claramente um aumento da nebulosidade por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

Estou a filmar com o telemóvel (baixa resolução) depois posto! Audível, visível e bem definida!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 00:39)

Relâmpago brutal para SSE


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 00:40)

Bom, tenho de ir para a janela tá visto!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 00:47)

Vi um agora!


----------



## WiiSky70 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:48)

Por estes lados nada.  Nem relâmpagos nem som deles


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Por aqui tb já estão a vir nuvens de sul mas a actividade ainda está bem longe. Penso que se chegar cá alguma coisa já não será a horas decentes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Mais uma :



Lightning_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:00)

Aqui chove e levantou vento


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 01:01)

O festival prácticamente já acabou.Hora de fazer uploads! 
A chuva mais forte só se fez sentir mais para o final e mesmo assim não foi nada de especial comparado com o aparato eléctrico.
Grandes raios ainda observáveis!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:01)

Relâmpago enorme há segundos a SO.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

Já vi dois clarões a SO. Muito difusos.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:15)

Aqui há uns minutos começou a desenvolver-se uma fina linha de nuvens a SO, brancas, que de repente "disparou" e passou mesmo aqui por cima a uma velocidade estonteante! Nunca tinha visto nada assim! Até tive medo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há uns minutos começou a desenvolver-se uma fina linha de nuvens a SO, brancas, que de repente "disparou" e passou mesmo aqui por cima a uma velocidade estonteante! Nunca tinha visto nada assim! Até tive medo!



Passaram por aqui também , o vento estava calmo mas de repente rajadas moderadas chegaram aos 44kmh
Houve rotação do vento que estava de ENE passou para SSW.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:24)

Já se ouve!  O primeiro da noite!


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 01:24)

Voltou a ficar nublado .


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 01:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Vi um agora!



Em que direcção?


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Acabo de ver um a SO


----------



## PedroSarrico (15 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Entretanto por aqui
http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation...9WoXQhTHfLEsHFldia3C39&file=output_TrgVLA.gif


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 01:34)

180 S


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

Parece que Aveiro tem direito a parte 2 esta noite! Frequentes relâmpagos a Sul de novo! 
Acabei de ouvir um bando que penso ser de gaivotas a passar por aqui Oo.


----------



## Stinger (15 Abr 2015 às 01:37)

2 roncos que ouvi agora !!   E que eu fui fazer ? ir logo ao meteopt xD


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2015 às 01:38)

Boa noite,

Relatando da zona da Prepada - Porto, de facto notou-se ha pouco um aumento considerável do vento


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:39)

Paelagius disse:


> Em que direcção?


SO. Vem tudo de lá, para já. Bem audíveis agora mas não devem chegar cá. Tenho mais esperança naquela célula de Viseu, que vem aparentemente na nossa direção.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

Trovão há pouco !


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:43)

Um bem grande aqui muito próximo. Nem sei bem de que direção veio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:43)

Outras:



Lightning_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Lightning_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2015 às 01:43)

Que grande trovoada pelo distrito de Aveiro.
Deixo algumas imagens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Um bem grande aqui muito próximo. Nem sei bem de que direção veio.



Sim , durou uns 5-10seg


----------



## Stinger (15 Abr 2015 às 01:44)

Brutal em aveiro


----------



## ipinto (15 Abr 2015 às 01:44)

Estava eu a ver Hawai Força especial quando me assusto com o vento a levantar as cortinas e a assobiar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:47)

BRUTaALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Stinger (15 Abr 2015 às 01:48)

A celula esta a passar por onde ? Por aqui ouvi roncos um pouco mais fortes


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2015 às 01:49)

jpmartins disse:


> Que grande trovoada pelo distrito de Aveiro.
> Deixo algumas imagens.



Boas fotos sim senhor! Parabéns!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 01:50)

A frequência das descargas não são regulares... Falhei um intra-nuvem belíssimo. Tinha desistido de manter a máquina ligada segundos antes...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> BRUTaALLLLLLLLLL


Ouviste João Pedro??


----------



## Stinger (15 Abr 2015 às 01:52)

Está a chover por aqui mas a trovoada já nao ouvi mais


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

Agora chove bem


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 01:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ouviste João Pedro??



Ouviu-se aqui no Campo Alegre. Ainda não chove.


----------



## CptRena (15 Abr 2015 às 01:55)

Estou a ver que por aqui vai ser toda a noite a dar-lhe electricidade.
Células aparentemente a gerar-se ali na zona de Anadia/Coimbra e a vir tudo para estes lados.
Acalma, pouco tempo depois volta a flashar novamente, e repete.
Agora está numa fase de intensificação.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:58)

Paelagius disse:


> A frequência das descargas não são regulares... Falhei um intra-nuvem belíssimo. Tinha desistido de manter a máquina ligada segundos antes...


Apanhei-o!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 01:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ouviste João Pedro??


Estava a fotografar e apanhei-o parcialmente, foi lindo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 01:59)

Vi cerca de dois relâmpagos há pouco a sul e os respectivos trovões. Tudo muito distante.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 02:00)

Chove intensamente


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 02:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava a fotografar e apanhei-o parcialmente, foi lindo!


Quero ver isso depois


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Agora chove bem



Começa a gotejar agora...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Quero ver isso depois


Mais uns minutos...


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:08)

Agora chove bem.


----------



## Stinger (15 Abr 2015 às 02:10)

A trovoada foi-se loool


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 02:12)

Continua a actividade eléctrica, agora a SO de Aveiro, o que é "off-limits" para mim que só tenho vista entre N e S virado para E.
Vídeos de há pouco:


Spoiler






São de baixa qualidade pois foram filmados com o telemóvel, mas dá para ter uma ideia.
Coloquei num spoiler para não ocupar muito espaço.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 02:15)

Cá está o que se conseguiu apanhar:



Thunderstorm. Porto, 15-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Porto, 15-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 02:17)

Volto a ouvir um trovão


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 02:19)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## ipinto (15 Abr 2015 às 02:26)

Grande ronco agora mesmo


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 02:31)

Células muito fortes a caminho de Aveiro... a coisa ainda vai animar por lá.
Por cá continua a chover bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 02:44)

Radar


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Células muito fortes a caminho de Aveiro... a coisa ainda vai animar por lá.
> Por cá continua a chover bem.



Isto são os restos da noite que chegam aqui...

Parabéns pelo registo. Ao menos tu conseguiste eternizar o momento que eu falhei à minha frente ao acabar de desligar a camera. Já me pude contentar em ver que não escapou no fórum. 

Acabo de ver um a SO agora mesmo!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:47)

Outro a SO...


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:49)

Outro... Desta vez SSO.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 02:50)

É curioso ver que ali na zona de Coimbra-Aveiro muitas células dispararam no rasto da primeira que passou. Humidade e calor instalado, só à espera de um pequeno empurrão a forçar.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:50)

Outro a SSO.. Estão a aproximar-se de 180S, a vir mais para terra.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:52)

Outros 2 a SO... Estão ainda distantes.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:53)

Mais outros dois a SO... Está a intensificar-se... Mas ainda, ou já, no oceano...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 02:54)

Para a tarde de hoje o GFS coloca Cape bastante bom, daria novamente trovoadas 




Vamos ver


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:54)

Outro no oceano...


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 02:56)

E mais outro... Assim não dá para registar tão pequenos...

EDIT: E mais outro... Vou deixar de publicar de cada vez que vejo um... Não dá para registá-los.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 03:01)




----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 03:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Para a tarde de hoje o GFS coloca Cape bastante bom, daria novamente trovoadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente acho que durante a tarde o litoral vai vê-las desfilar no iinterior como é costume. 

Neste momento caem umas pingas e vão-se dando clarões a oeste muito esporadicamente.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 03:11)

Não foi um evento ruidoso. A cidade repousa...

A temperatura parece-me ter diminuído.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 03:20)

Vejo clarões desde SSE até SW


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 03:25)

Ainda distante mas a 180S


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 03:27)

João Paulo, parecemos ser os resistentes. A ver vamos se compensa o esforço. 

Parece estar a intensificar-se!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 03:31)

As células de Aveiro dirigem-se para NW/ NNW pode ser que...


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 03:40)

Agora que tinha acabado de adormecer ... 
Vamos lá ao intervalo do espectáculo que são horas de dormir!
Grandes bombas que caíram!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 04:11)

Passou um bom aguaceiro há instantes. Trovoada sempre muito tímida.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 04:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá está o que se conseguiu apanhar:



Incrível emaranhado! Estupenda foto!

Seria interessante identificar esta descarga.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 04:15)

jpmartins disse:


> Que grande trovoada pelo distrito de Aveiro.
> Deixo algumas imagens.



Simplesmente fantásticas! 

Por volta de que horas e em que direcção?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 04:22)

Fotos tirada 3H:



Lightning_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 04:53)

StormRic disse:


> Incrível emaranhado! Estupenda foto!
> 
> Seria interessante identificar esta descarga.



Descarga não consigo encontrar ..
O Radar era este:


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2015 às 05:06)

O céu já está limpo. Vêem-se as estrelas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 06:21)

Clarão para SE agora mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 06:49)

Relâmpago para SSW/ SW

É esta célula :


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia, 

noite com chuva e alguma trovoada, sigo com *4 mm *acumulados, o aguaceiro da madrugada tinha gotas enormes, vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia 

Está mais fresco com 13.5 ºc actuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2015 às 07:45)

Aqui por volta das 3H quando dormia profundamente ouvi um trovão brutal até saltei da cama
Depois caiu um aguaceiro moderado\forte e continuou a trovejar mas foi pouco tempo, desde as 4H que não se passa nada por aqui... Vamos ver o resto do dia


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 07:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Relâmpago para SSW/ SW
> 
> É esta célula :




Foto tirada às 6:40h



Célula_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Radar:


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 08:02)

Grande escuridão que se aproxima de SSE/SE


----------



## Névoa (15 Abr 2015 às 08:10)

Nem dei por nada, a não ser por uns pingos na janela do quarto que encontrei hoje de manhã. Eu tinha deixado os vidros da varanda um pouco abertos, mas não houve estrago algum e as roupas até  secaram no varal.

Agora saiu um bocadinho o sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 08:16)

Bastante escuro para SSE


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 08:21)

Clarão agora mesmo na direcção do Monte da Virgem, ela anda aí..


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 08:28)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 08:33)

Estação do Caramulo a registar 9,1mm na ultima hora


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2015 às 08:44)

Vai em direção ao Porto essa célula


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 08:56)




----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 09:04)

Pingas bem grossas por aqui, chove moderadamente neste momento com *4.6 mm* acumulados 

A escuridão lá se vai aproximando lentamente vinda de SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 09:08)

Está incrível o cenário para Leste / ESE 
Bastantes cortinas de chuva 

Nuvens base baixa correm a toda velocidade !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 09:18)




----------



## Névoa (15 Abr 2015 às 09:45)

Chuva e sol. Espero que surja um arco-íris com um pote de ouro depois disso!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 09:47)

Há pouco



Rainbow_15Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Névoa (15 Abr 2015 às 10:14)

Resta saber onde está o fim do arco-íris 

Agora está muito sol, e um dia muito bonito, mágico mesmo, com alguma bruma a desprender-se das árvores. Confesso que não esperava tal encanto primaveril do dia de hoje!


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 11:44)

Boas ,
Cai mais um aguaceiro , depois de ter chovido de noite .


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2015 às 12:04)

A estação de s. Gens está instalada na chamada "quinta agrária" . Vivi ao lado quase toda a minha vida. É uma zona quente. Acredito que os dados estivessem certos sim. Na 2a a diferença entre a temperatura lá e em VC era de 3Graus e notava-se bem. Ontem dia muito abafado e céu encoberto até perto das 17h altura em que o céu limpou e ficou ainda mais quente. Nada de chuva. Hoje refrescou e choveu (muito pouco) de manhã. De momento céu encoberto, Vento fraco e 19 graus e 78%HR.


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2015 às 12:05)

Incrível como o temporal ronda esta zona e aqui não se sente nada de nada. ZEROOOOO!! Fotos muito boas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 12:13)

Célula interessante a formar-se a SO daqui, porém não se vê nada pois o céu está encoberto.


----------



## WiiSky70 (15 Abr 2015 às 12:16)

Já se ouviu o 1º Trovão por aqui


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 12:34)

Parece que vai haver festa aí no Porto e Gaia. Um linha de células que se estende de São João da Madeira com deslocação para aí,
deve dar uma bela festa.


----------



## Névoa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:01)

Chove.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

Chove cada vez mais e ouvem-se trovões ao longe


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 13:13)

Aqui foram trovões em cima de trovões fantástico 
O acumulado segue nos *22mm*
E *10,4mm* na ultima hora

Rate max *67,4mm/h* (11:53h)


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 13:19)

E outro trovão


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E outro trovão



Por aqui foi audível também 

Nem se vê o Monte da Virgem com tanta chuva


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2015 às 13:23)

Fotos de ha pouco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mantém-se tudo igual.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Grande ribombar agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:34)

Células algo agressivas ali para Vale de Cambra e Baltar


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 13:37)

A pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro fortíssimo !


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 13:48)

Chove fraco a moderado , céu muito carregado para SSE


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2015 às 13:51)

Está a chegar! Escuridão a toda a volta...


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

Parece estar algo a explodir a SE de Aveiro o céu está bastante escuro nessa direcção.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 14:00)

Zona de Valongo - Lordelo - Alfena ,está a levar com uma boa carga


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2015 às 14:01)

Há pouco (A qualidade da foto é fraca, peço desculpa):




Muito escuro para Sudoeste\Sul


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2015 às 14:04)

Bastante escuro a sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 14:04)

Bela célula entre Paços de Ferreira e Freamunde:


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2015 às 14:06)

Sim de facto bela célula na zona de paços de ferreira, ouço muitos trovões nessa direção, e está muito escuro também, vamos ver se chega cá qualquer coisa


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2015 às 14:21)

Incrível como ela não sai dali daquela zona! Já adquiriu ecos roxos entretanto.
Algo de curioso tem acontecido, os pequenos cumulus de baixa altitude estão a movimentar-se contra a direcção geral das restantes nuvens.


----------



## supercell (15 Abr 2015 às 14:22)

Ceu de tempestade e trovões audiveis, isto vai dar molho..


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 14:47)

Céu medonho a sul e ouvem-se roncos constantes.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Abr 2015 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

Está a ficar escuro.




Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 14:51)

De momento , de passagem pela zona de Famalicao , chove torrencialmente e trovoada , a primeira desta primavera !


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 15:06)

Estrutura celular impressionante a sul. Trovões constantes. 

Não tenho pc aqui por vai com o telemóvel.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Abr 2015 às 15:12)

Ouvem-se bastantes trovões.

Edit : Já chove.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2015 às 15:13)

Brutal escuridão em todas a direções, trovões constantes de todos os lados e nem uma pinga até agora...


----------



## guimeixen (15 Abr 2015 às 15:16)

Que estouro agora!

Ouviu-se um barulho antes do trovão será que foi nos postes?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 15:16)

Que bomba!!!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Abr 2015 às 15:20)

Vi agora um raio.


----------



## 1337 (15 Abr 2015 às 15:22)

Já chove ,estão-se a formar mesmo em cima de mim, e também vem trovoada de Braga, em Bragqa deve estar um show pelo que vejo daqui


----------



## supercell (15 Abr 2015 às 15:25)

Por aqui chove moderado e a trovoada parece que parou..


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 15:25)

Finalmente... estava difícil 
belas bombas


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2015 às 15:35)

Vince disse:


> Finalmente... estava difícil
> belas bombas



É  muito bom poder seguir assim com este pormenor as células e saber por onde passam exactamente, sem dúvida uma grande actualização do IPMA 

Por aqui vão caíndo umas pingas esporádicas, a trovoada deixou de se ouvir há já bastante tempo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 15:37)

Chove forte há já uns 15 minutos. A trovoada alcalmou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

Wowww este foi brutal


----------



## jorico (15 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

Estou à espera de alto espectáculo luminoso para Viana


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2015 às 16:01)

Estou à espera de algo!


----------



## jorico (15 Abr 2015 às 16:05)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Estou à espera de algo!



Com a sorte que temos nem se deve passar nada aqui... xD eheheh


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 16:21)

A lotaria destas coisas muito localizadas. Numa estação da zona acumulou 12mm, noutra 7mm e noutras zero.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 16:33)

Ouvem-se trovões distantes a Este.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2015 às 16:51)

Apenas nebulosidade,nem umas pancadas...


----------



## dlourenco (15 Abr 2015 às 17:15)

O estouro que se ouviu em Braga foi mesmo aqui por cima da 31 de Janeiro.  a nebulosidade baixa ajudou ao susto.


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2015 às 17:41)

Por vc um único trovão pelas 14h altura em que começou a chover certinho. Parou pelas 16h. De x em quando caem uns pingos muito esporádicos e sem importância.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Dos três raios que vi, um não o apanhei no vídeo, outro só apanhei um bocadinho e nem vale a pena pôr aqui e o terceiro apanhei-o bem.
Estive à procura de uma maneira de juntar os frames do vídeo e encontrei este programa : chama-se Startrails http://www.startrails.de/html/software.html

Estes foram os frames que utilizei:






E este foi o resultado:



Lightning by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2015 às 22:51)

Também apanhei alguns. Para já deixo dois, os melhores que apanhei. (frames de vídeo):




Lightning strike, Braga by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Lightning strike, Braga. by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

485082 disse:
			
		

> Também apanhei alguns. Para já deixo dois, os melhores que apanhei. (frames de vídeo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Espetacular


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 23:55)

Boas,

Está nevoeiro, atuais *12,5ºC* com *95%HR.*
Brisa de Leste.

Máxima *19 °C *
Minima de *13 °C *
Acumulado de hoje está nos *23,2mm

*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 00:06)

Temperaturas atuais


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2015 às 02:31)

Frames de vídeo de baixa qualidade(telemóvel) de ontem à noite.


Spoiler

































































Spoiler


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 06:40)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com nevoeiro por aqui.

Atuais *12,3ºC* com *98%HR*
Vento fraco de *SSW
*
Já é visível a frente que irá afectar regiões Norte e Centro, amanhã 







*
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 09:24)

Chuva fraca 

Céu muito cinzento. 

A temperatura pouco sobe, vou com *12,8ºC* e *95%HR
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 10:05)

Continua a chover 

0,5mm acumulados

Radar:


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado ,de madrugada e manha caíram alguns chuviscos .

Vento fraco a moderado .

Tatual : 17 graus centigrados


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 15:06)

Não e soOTE="cstools.net, post: 485143, member: 5335"]O que vem para este Sábado será um pouco agitado isso já deu para ver pelos modelos.
Mas o que vem é uma depressão localizada para o distrito de Viana do Castelo?

Já vi que está longe de ser uma ciclogénise explosiva como aconteceu em Janeiro de 2013[/QUOTE]
Nao







Não e só para o distrito de Viana do Castelo , e para todo o Litoral Norte . 

Mas devera ser apenas uma depressão normal para a época ( e que este ano ainda não tivemos ) .


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 16:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tirada 3H:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada às 6:40h





Joaopaulo disse:


> Há pouco



 bonitas fotos! Sempre em cima do acontecimento!



Névoa disse:


> Resta saber onde está o fim do arco-íris



 não está! A posição do arco-íris só depende da posição do observador, o centro do arco situa-se sempre na direcção oposta à do sol. Se fôr possível, o observador verá sempre a sombra da sua cabeça exactamente no centro da circunferência do arco. O pote de ouro é uma subtil metáfora cujo significado será o de que a riqueza de cada um de nós, só nós poderemos encontrá-la, onde nós a vemos não a vêem os outros.



guimeixen disse:


> Dos três raios que vi, um não o apanhei no vídeo, outro só apanhei um bocadinho e nem vale a pena pôr aqui e o terceiro apanhei-o bem.
> Estive à procura de uma maneira de juntar os frames do vídeo e encontrei este programa : chama-se Startrails http://www.startrails.de/html/software.html
> 
> Estes foram os frames que utilizei:



Espectacular! Obrigado pelo link também!



Ruipedroo disse:


> Também apanhei alguns. Para já deixo dois, os melhores que apanhei. (frames de vídeo):



Muito bom!



thunderboy disse:


> Frames de vídeo de baixa qualidade(telemóvel) de ontem à noite.



 grande colecção, fantástico espectáculo que deve ter sido, obrigado pela partilha! Não conhecia esta ferramenta "spoiler" para inserir múltiplas imagens sem encher a página, muito útil! Acho que é a primeira vez que a vejo utilizada.
Penso que devias colocar uma imagem fora do spoiler para chamar a atenção das pessoas e uma indicação para as restantes imagens.

*Vejam estas imagens!*


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2015 às 18:00)

Boas,

hoje o dia está mais fresco do que ontem e esteve sempre muito nublado até agora. Ainda chegaram a cair uns pingos de manhã. 15,8ºC neste momento.

Deixo entretanto mais três imagens (frames vídeo de ontem):


----------



## Paelagius (16 Abr 2015 às 18:04)

Boa tarde,

Começou a chover.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

Já chove aqui também !

Vento de SSW a aumentar de intensidade .

Radar:





Satélite:


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

Por CA também chove a já algum tempo .


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,

Também já chove por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> hoje o dia está mais fresco do que ontem e esteve sempre muito nublado até agora. Ainda chegaram a cair uns pingos de manhã. 15,8ºC neste momento.
> 
> Deixo entretanto mais três imagens (frames vídeo de ontem):



 bem apanhados! Boa luz ambiente!



Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Começou a chover.



Primeira linha de convergência associada à nova depressão, antes da frente fria:


----------



## Névoa (16 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

cookie disse:


> A estação de s. Gens está instalada na chamada "quinta agrária" . Vivi ao lado quase toda a minha vida. É uma zona quente. Acredito que os dados estivessem certos sim. Na 2a a diferença entre a temperatura lá e em VC era de 3Graus e notava-se bem. Ontem dia muito abafado e céu encoberto até perto das 17h altura em que o céu limpou e ficou ainda mais quente. Nada de chuva. Hoje refrescou e choveu (muito pouco) de manhã. De momento céu encoberto, Vento fraco e 19 graus e 78%HR.



Não sei se falamos do mesmo local. A estação meteorológica situa-se na Quinta de S. Gens, e é um espaço onde funciona um organismo público da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte.
pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinta_de_São_Gens
Esta quinta fica perto do jardim das Sete Bicas e da Circunvalação.

Quer-me parecer, pelo nome que menciona, que fala de um outro local, a Agro Quinta de S. Gens, que pelos vistos é um espaço particular que alugam para casamentos. Esta Agro Quinta não sei onde fica, contudo.

Edit. Encontrei entretanto algumas referências à Quinta de S. Gens como quinta agrária da Senhora da Hora, então se calhar falamos realmente do mesmo local. Peço desculpas pela confusão, mas é que ao fazer uma pesquisa saltou-me logo a outra Quinta, e pelo nome pensei que falasse dela.
Eu moro mais para os lados da Junta, e sei que na estação de Senhora da Hora é um calor infernal. Curiosamente não é assim na rua onde moro, a escassos metros... mas isso depende muito de outros factores, por exemplo, se há nortada ou uma brisa marítima mais expressiva será bastante fresco e ventoso ao longo desta linha, e isso desde o Norte Shopping até aqui. Mas com vento de leste a história é outra.

Outra curiosidade é que esta estação atinge máximas elevadas, mas também, frequentemente, as mínimas mais baixas do Grande Porto (Pedras Rubras incluída).


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira linha de convergência associada à nova depressão, antes da frente fria:



Exato a frente fria ainda vem lá a trás ..


----------



## Paelagius (16 Abr 2015 às 19:39)

Nevoeiro sobre o rio.


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

Boas, 

Chuva fraca e persistente por aqui, sigo com *0.5 mm* Acumulados. 

12.7 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2015 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Depois dos aguaceiros de ontem (14,7 mm de precipitação), hoje apenas 1,0 mm de precipitação num dia marcado pelo chuvisco - inesperado pela tarde e agora pela noite contrariando a previsão do IPMA.
Nota para a abundante precipitação ocorrida na metade leste no dia de ontem. O rio Carvalhosa com origem na zona estava quase a vir por fora; o rio da metade oeste, rio Eiriz trazia apenas um pé de água diminuto para a época.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 00:41)

Boas,
O acumulado de ontem , ficou pelos *2,6mm*

Vou deixar aqui o mapa dos acumulados do dia 15 das estações do IPMA , no mapa coloquei também dados das estações do WU:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 07:32)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui céu pouco nublado , com *11ºC* e vento fraco.

Na previsão descritiva para sábado atualizada agora pelo IPMA, para o *Grande Porto* diz:
_ >"Períodos de chuva que poderá ser por vezes forte, passando a regime
de aguaceiros a partir da manhã, que poderão ser por vezes fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada."
_
Ora olhando para o satélite já se vê alguma atividade elétrica, depois com o pós-frontal pode ser que venham uns aguaceiros e uma trovoada


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *1.8 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *0.5 mm* até ao momento.

11.9 ºc actuais, 94 % HR , vento fraco de SW/SSW.

Céu com periodos de nublado.

Para amanhã as previsões do IPMA estão interessantes, vamos ver como corre


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 14:50)

Boas tardes,

Aqui vou com *13,6ºC* e vento de SSW
Da parte da manhã ainda acumulei *0,3mm*

Para o fim da tarde a frente já deve estar por aqui , isto segundo a run das 6h do GFS..





Imagem radar :





Satélite:


----------



## james (17 Abr 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde , 

Por aqui , o céu já esta a ficar muito carregado e o vento esta a aumentar 
De intensidade !
E chove agora .


----------



## james (17 Abr 2015 às 15:29)

E  chove com grande intensidade


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou deixar aqui o mapa dos acumulados do dia 15 das estações do IPMA , no mapa coloquei também dados das estações do WU:



 bom trabalho! isto exige alguma paciência para recolher os valores nas WU e colocá-los no mapa. Sempre pensei que podia ser feito um mapa automático conjugando os dados de todas as estações oficiais e privadas. Com certeza que isto já é feito ao nível de integração nos modelos de previsão mas nunca vi publicado tal mapa. Ao nível de programação não será difícil mas faltam-me competências. De uma base de dados que dê origem a um mapa desses também sairiam mapas de isoietas que esses sim dariam uma imagem o mais completa possível da distribuição da precipitação. Facilmente o IPMA podia criar na sua página, a par do resumo diário nas estações on-line, um mapa diário de isoietas.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Ora olhando para o satélite já se vê alguma atividade elétrica, depois com o pós-frontal pode ser que venham uns aguaceiros e uma trovoada





Joaopaulo disse:


> Para o fim da tarde a frente já deve estar por aqui , isto segundo a run das 6h do GFS



A frente que já se avizinha é esta frente oclusa e logo atrás dela virá o núcleo frio da pequena depressão que está em fase de enchimento:


----------



## james (17 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

Mais um aguaceiro , esta uma tarde chuvosa .


----------



## james (17 Abr 2015 às 16:29)

Chove forte !


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2015 às 16:34)

james disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro , esta uma tarde chuvosa .



Por aqui está uma tarde com bastante sol, porém há bastantes nuvens a desfilarem a oeste para esses lados.


17,8ºC e acumulados 1,9 mm até ao momento.


----------



## james (17 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui está uma tarde com bastante sol, esperhá bastantes nuvens a desfilarem a oeste para esses lados.
> 
> 
> 17,8ºC e acumulados 1,9 mm até ao momento.





Por aqui  , esta uma tarde com aguaceiros fortes acompanhados por rajadas .  Confesso que não contava com aguaceiros assim agora a tarde , estava a espera mais para a noite .


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

A região norte tem até ao momento um Abril seco ou muito seco, juntando-se ao Março muito seco tem razões para se desejar precipitação significativa:

Março:






*Abril até hoje às 14h utc:*


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> 
> 
> Ora olhando para o satélite já se vê alguma atividade elétrica, depois com o pós-frontal pode ser que venham uns aguaceiros e uma trovoada



Atenção que o sat24 não faz detecção de descargas. Isso é apenas uma estimativa.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2015 às 17:46)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção que o sat24 não faz detecção de descargas. Isso é apenas uma estimativa.


não, ele efectivamente deteta descargas eletricas


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

Célula potente a O/ ONO da Póvoa , tem deslocamento para NE/ ENE





Sat24:


----------



## supercell (17 Abr 2015 às 18:46)

Por aqui não choveu praticamente nada hoje, vamos ver o que a frente nos reserva para esta noite e madrugada...


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

As células vão-se aproximando do Litoral Norte.

Bastante imponente aquela ali a Oeste/OSO de Viana do Castelo 







Há minutos chuviscou por aqui, foi aquela  pequena mancha ali sobre o Porto


----------



## cookie (17 Abr 2015 às 19:16)

Névoa disse:


> Não sei se falamos do mesmo local. A estação meteorológica situa-se na Quinta de S. Gens, e é um espaço onde funciona um organismo público da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte.
> pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinta_de_São_Gens
> Esta quinta fica perto do jardim das Sete Bicas e da Circunvalação.
> 
> ...


Sim é o mesmo local. A minha família materna vive na zona ha quase 1 século. No antigamente vendiam inclusive frutas e hortícolas das suas plantações. Agora olhando lá para dentro é triste porque parece meio abandonada essa componente...

Ha uns anos atrás na quinta agraria estava a nevar e uns metros acima (direção rua s. Gens) na casa dos meus pais não havia neve nenhuma :'(


----------



## Névoa (17 Abr 2015 às 19:56)

cookie disse:


> Sim é o mesmo local. A minha família materna vive na zona ha quase 1 século. No antigamente vendiam inclusive frutas e hortícolas das suas plantações. Agora olhando lá para dentro é triste porque parece meio abandonada essa componente...
> 
> Ha uns anos atrás na quinta agraria estava a nevar e uns metros acima (direção rua s. Gens) na casa dos meus pais não havia neve nenhuma :'(



Hehe, é bom saber destas coisas, ainda há muito para descobrir por aqui mas gosto particularmente desta Quinta e das Sete Bicas. Eu achei o jardim perto fo edifício antigo muito bem arranjado, e o espaço de uma beleza outonal indescritível quando lá fui.

E por falar em diferenças locais, hoje esteve quente e frio na Senhora da Hora e Leça da Palmeira, e frio frio em Matosinhos Sul. Aliás em Matosinhos Sul está sempre fresco e com nevoeiro, adoro estar lá


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

Clarão difuso a WSW por entre as nuvens agora mesmo 

Muito escuro em aproximação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 20:37)

Céu negro para oeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 21:04)

Está a aproximar-se de terra , mas perdeu um pouco de intensidade..


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 21:06)

Eu diria que está a custar a chover mesmo "à região norte":


----------



## dj_teko (17 Abr 2015 às 21:19)

Agora sim já se pode considerar chuva


----------



## Paelagius (17 Abr 2015 às 21:26)

Grande estrondo... Foi uma descarga?


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

Relâmpago e trovão mesmo agora!
A oeste!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2015 às 21:34)

Paelagius disse:


> Grande estrondo... Foi uma descarga?


Sim! 

Seguida de chuva muito forte durante alguns minutos.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

Está a trovejar!


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 21:38)

Chuva forte por aqui ! Até faz fumo


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

Estão se a formar mais umas células a WSW / SW


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2015 às 21:41)

Boa noite, a reportar a partir do Porto (Centro) junto aos Aliados com a chuva a começar a cair neste momento. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

Clarão a WSW


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2015 às 22:11)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## Paelagius (17 Abr 2015 às 22:12)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

Chove com intensidade !


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2015 às 22:15)

Continua a chuva muito forte, em ondas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 22:19)

É o dilúvio por aqui


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2015 às 22:23)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, as ruas parecem autênticos rios..


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 22:27)

Até faz "fumo" finalmente chove" à moda do Norte" 

A estação do ISEP segue já com *15.8 mm* acumulados, grande chuvada, descarregou bem naquela zona 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.php

Por aqui *9 mm *acumulados num curto espaço de tempo


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2015 às 22:33)

E nem 1h de chuva chegou! Rain rate brutal é pena não ter nenhuma estação..


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

Que chuvada !!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 22:42)

Continua a chuva forte !
Rate de *88,2mm
*
Apenas *4mm* acumulados* 





*


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Mais chuva, mas já não é tão forte como há pouco, sigo com *10.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 22:47)

Essa chuvada foi mesmo bem localizada sobre o Porto:





17mm limpinhos no ISEP em uma hora!
16mm en Nevogilde.
14,4mm em Lordelo do Ouro.


----------



## cookie (17 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

Noite invernal. Vento, frio e chuva fraca.


----------



## dj_teko (17 Abr 2015 às 22:49)

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...as-escuras-com-tempestade-apocaliptica#/615/0


----------



## dj_teko (17 Abr 2015 às 22:51)

Por aki segue a pasmaceira pra ja


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

O que passou no Porto segue para Paços de Ferreira.





Já terá começado, 3,3 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Snifa disse:


> Até faz "fumo" finalmente chove" à moda do Norte"
> 
> A estação do ISEP segue já com *15.8 mm* acumulados, grande chuvada, descarregou bem naquela zona
> 
> ...



No *ISEP* intensidade da chuva máxima: *131.83 mm/h* às 22:16

Radar às 22:15h


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No *ISEP* intensidade da chuva máxima: *131.83 mm/h* às 22:16



Estes dados que aparecem na página do ISEP referem-se à mesma estação no WU? Apanharam o pico da intensidade num minuto que não aparece na tabela da estação WU.

Entretanto Paços de Ferreira acumulou 7,4 mm.

A linha de células progrediu para NNE e também já passou em Guimarães mas os acumulados vão baixando, 5,1 mm.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Abr 2015 às 03:03)

Boa noite,

Alguém confirma descargas para os lados da Póvoa de Varzim?


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Abr 2015 às 04:10)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Alguém confirma descargas para os lados da Póvoa de Varzim?


Sim tb cheguei a ver.


Por agora vai chovendo forte por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2015 às 04:58)

Chove com bastante intensidade 

Rate de *62,6mm/h*

Acumulado de hoje *4,4mm*

Acumulado de ontem* 4,2mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2015 às 05:53)

Outro aguaceiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2015 às 06:22)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento 

Rate atual de* 57,6mm/h*
Acumulado subiu para *6,6mm*

Vento de SSW/ SW intensificou-se, rajadas de *40km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2015 às 07:08)

Está incrível a célula a S/ SSE daqui!

Os topos alaranjados do sol estar a incidir 










Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2015 às 08:55)

Tem estado a chover muito bem por aqui, persistente e moderada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2015 às 08:56)

Escuridão para o mar


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

O sol vai espreitando por entre um céu muito nublado neste momento. Não chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2015 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Por cá tivemos chuva pela noite. Não me apercebi de ter havido trovoada.
Ontem o acumulado foi de 7,4 mm e o de hoje segue nos 13,7 mm.
Temos o céu muito nublado a encoberto, com períodos de chuva\aguaceiros.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S.

*Tatual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*Um excelente fim de semana*


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 10:00)

Chuva moderada neste momento; o céu escurece com grande rapidez.


----------



## james (18 Abr 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia ,

Noite e manha marcadas por aguaceiros fortes .


----------



## james (18 Abr 2015 às 10:23)

Diluvio !


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2015 às 10:31)

Bom dia, 

vão caindo alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas curtos 

Aspecto do céu há momentos visto de minha casa para Oeste/ONO.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 10:32)

Há um arco de células mais intensas a sul e a oeste do Porto. Deve estar bem animado por lá!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 10:42)

Célula potente em Aveiro. Onde andam os aveirenses?


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

Aguaceiro bastante intenso neste momento!


----------



## Névoa (18 Abr 2015 às 11:18)

Este aguaceiro foi tão forte quanto breve. Mas o céu continua carregado, deve vir mais por aí 

Edit. Ou não. Foi só dizer isso para o sol sair e o céu começar a limpar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 12:08)

Células enormes, belas, aqui à volta.


----------



## cookie (18 Abr 2015 às 12:09)

Tb não dei conta de trovoada ou chuva intensa de noite e estive acordada das 2:00 às 4:30 +-.
Céu de hoje


























Por vezes caem aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## james (18 Abr 2015 às 13:38)

Por aqui , o céu continua nublado e o vento esta bastante forte !

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados

P. S.   Toda a noite e manha caíram aguaceiros fortes , mas o pico maximo ocorreu entre as 3/4 da manha , onde choveu torrencialmente bastante tempo ; de manha eram bem visíveis as marcas 
Da enxurrada .


----------



## supercell (18 Abr 2015 às 14:16)

Aguaceiro dos fortes agora....


----------



## james (18 Abr 2015 às 14:19)

A pouco mais um aguaceiro forte !


----------



## cookie (18 Abr 2015 às 14:29)

Foto tirada agora mesmo. Ia passear as cadelas e Tive que voltar para casa por causa das pingas grossas


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está incrível a célula a S/ SSE daqui!
> 
> Os topos alaranjados do sol estar a incidir



 perfeitas as fotos! E veja-se naquela base do cumulonimbus a corrente ascendente a condensar a humidade recolhida à superfície e formar o que por vezes é confundido com uma _funnel cloud_.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

cookie disse:


> Céu de hoje



 belas células, estes cumulonimbus embora pouco volumosos são bem eficazes a largarem o seu conteúdo de água precipitável! Muito bom trabalho ilustrativo de todo o céu à volta, os dois panoramas perfazendo os 360º são ideiais!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

Boas,

Tarde com alguns aguaceiros mais fortes mas nada de especial. Escurece neste momento, com uma bela célula para lá de Gaia.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

Dois time-lapses de hoje; o primeiro pela hora do almoço e o segundo ao entardecer (ver em HD):


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2015 às 00:21)

Boa noite.


Sigo com 8,9ºC e céu limpo. 


Tenho algumas fotos fotos do dia de ontem que já vou colocar daqui a pouco. O acumulado foi de 12,7 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2015 às 00:45)

Aqui ficam as fotos da madrugada e tarde de ontem:









































Esta última nuvem era mesmo engraçada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

Boas,

Céu pouco nublado por aqui , quase limpo para o mar .

Atuais *12,8ºC* com *76%HR*
Vento de WSW / W aumentar intensidade.

Na imagem satélite consegue-se ver uma fina faixa junto da costa , que está com céu limpo






Mapa das temperaturas atuais:





Deixo aqui o resumo dos acumulados de ontem nas estações do IPMA e também do Wunderground :


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2015 às 11:49)

Boas,

Amanheceu bem fresquinho o dia de hoje, com uma mínima de 8,9ºC pelas 6h30, e com alguma nebulosidade que se vai mantendo mais para o interior. 14,3ºC atuais.

Deixo também o seguimento fotográfico do dia de ontem, que foi bem animado:

Manhã



Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tarde



Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Noite



Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric instability. Porto, 18-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Abr 2015 às 12:01)

Célula a sudeste de espinho com um topo fantástico. Apenas irá produzir chuva fraca.


----------



## james (19 Abr 2015 às 14:35)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado .

Algum vento .

Tatual : 13 graus centígrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que fui tirando estes dias :
>Dia 17



Clouds_17Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_17Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_17Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_17Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

>Dia 18, aproximação de uma célula



Célula_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Célula_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Célula_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Célula_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Célula_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

E mais umas da tarde



Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_18Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2015 às 00:33)

Boas,

Durante a tarde o céu esteve praticamente limpo , a máxima foi de *14,4ºC*

Fotos que tirei esta manhã, nevoeiro do douro a invadir as zonas mais baixas:



Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Refinaria da petrogal em Matosinhos



Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Vista para o Porto e Gaia, com o nevoeiro a separar as cidades 



Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2015 às 01:02)

*Radar meteorológico IPMA visto do Monte da virgem*




Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Morning_19Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

São cerca de 40km em linha reta (ela não está reta..)





Perfil de Elevação


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 06:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei esta manhã, nevoeiro do douro a invadir as zonas mais baixas:





Joaopaulo disse:


> *Radar meteorológico IPMA visto do Monte da virgem*



Estas visões e as vistas que puseste no tópico do Monte da Virgem estão mesmo lindas!

A distância daí à Freita é portanto equivalente à daqui de Carcavelos à serra da Arrábida, cuja visão eu costumo usar para aferir a qualidade da transparência da baixa atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2015 às 08:11)

Bom dia

Bem fresco na rua, graças ao vento de leste/ENE

Atuais *7,2ºc* e *94%hr*
WindChill* 4,8ºc*
Parece que amanhã , deve haver festa para os lados do Gerês 

_IPMA - "Aguaceiros a partir do início da tarde, em especial nas regiões
Norte e Centro.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas regiões
Norte e Centro a partir do início da tarde."

GFS : Cape para 3ªFeira (15h e 18h):






_


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2015 às 11:28)

O dia amanheceu solarengo, ventoso e com nuvens a pintar o céu de branco e cinzento. Estavam 13graus às 8:30.


----------



## james (20 Abr 2015 às 11:48)

Bom dia ,

Início da semana com períodos de céu muito nublado , já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos dispersos .

Tatual : 16 graus centígrados
Tmin :  7 graus


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Abr 2015 às 22:18)

Viana do Castelo no fim de semana passado


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 22:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Viana do Castelo no fim de semana passado



 lindo! Reflexão e refracção numa só imagem, e há um segundo arco-irís junto à margem esquerda da foto e também tem reflexo na areia molhada! Perfeitas as cores do espectro.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Abr 2015 às 23:52)




----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 00:42)

Miguel96 disse:


>



É estranho: o movimento desses ecos é para NNW, afastando-se da costa 

Estão associados à frente que ao largo da nossa costa está estacionária mas activa da Galiza para noroeste.









Houve efectivamente uma descarga ali em frente a Aveiro:





Mas a correspondência com o detector do IPMA não é clara:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

cstools.net disse:


> Clarões a oeste mas sem roncos.



As horas foram próximas da mensagem? Há registo de descargas mas não a essa hora exactamente. Os detectores não conseguem apanhar tudo.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2015 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

A manhã apresenta-se com céu limpo, apenas apresentado nebulosidade alta a longa distância daqui, para SE.
O vento sopra fraco de E.
A temperatura está amena.
Para já não há evidência da chegada da precipitação prevista para a tarde. Aguardemos...

*Tmín: 6,0ºC

Tatual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 55%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

Bastantes nuvens por aqui neste momento. 22,3°C


----------



## 1337 (21 Abr 2015 às 15:58)

De nada vale, os modelos nem sabem prever uma simples brisa, que destrói qualquer célula no litoral, venha a próxima que este dia já nada há.


----------



## Paula (21 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Boa tarde.

Já caíram uns pingos.
Boas formações para os lados do Gerês


----------



## james (21 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

Boa tarde ,

Céu muito carregado com algumas torres .


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2015 às 17:29)

Boa tarde.

O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias (mais afastadas) e altas. Visualiza-se uma ou outra célula tipo cumulo-nimbo para o interior, zonas serranas a NE daqui.
O vento sopra fraco, variável na direcção.

*Tmáx: 23,1ºC

Tatual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 62%*​


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2015 às 18:13)

Dá também para ver umas a nordeste em Trás-os-Montes, ainda distam 90km.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2015 às 18:26)

Boas tarde,

por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, ao longe e para os lados do Gerês são visíveis algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical que penso estarem já em Espanha (interior da Galiza).

15.8 ºc actuais a mínima foi de *9.0 ºc* e a máxima de *18.8 ºc*

Vento fraco de WNW

78 % de humidade.

Vamos ver nas próximas horas e amanhã se chove alguma coisa


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2015 às 18:26)

De facto belas células por terras transmontanas e na Galiza. Aqui no litoral se houver algo será mais para o fim do dia/próxima madrugada.


Sigo com 21,6ºC e céu encoberto por cirrus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

É visível a célula que está neste momento a NO de Ourense, que monstro!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Abr 2015 às 19:12)

Coloquei agora o telemóvel a fazer time lapse dessa tal célula.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Coloquei agora o telemóvel a fazer time lapse dessa tal célula.



Eu também coloquei uma câmara antiga que tinha por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2015 às 20:22)

Foto que fiz há minutos, o topo de uma das células ( ou parte de células) em Espanha visto do Porto ( minha casa), seguramente esta célula está a mais de 150/170 Km, muito provavelmente faz parte da célula de Ourense 

Foto tirada a 400 mm e ainda lhe fiz um crop algo apertado, mas dá para ter uma ideia:


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2015 às 21:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Coloquei agora o telemóvel a fazer time lapse dessa tal célula.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu também coloquei uma câmara antiga que tinha por aqui.


Então? Queremos ver isso!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

O vídeo não é nada de especial, não tinha a outra câmara comigo e tive de filmar com uma antiga. dá para ter uma ideia. 


A célula era esta:








Vídeo:


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2015 às 21:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O vídeo não é nada de especial, não tinha a outra câmara comigo e tive de filmar com uma antiga. dá para ter uma ideia.


Está ótimo!  Já dá para ficarmos com uma boa ideia do tamanho da célula!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Abr 2015 às 22:07)

Time lapse que também fiz da tal célula:


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Boas células ao largo , deslocam.se para NW/ NNW









Descargas





Imagem satélite


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2015 às 23:34)

A mesma historia de ontem. Boas células perto da costa mas que num instante se põem longe dada a rapidez que rumam a NO.


Só mesmo se se formar algo em terra ou mesmo junto à costa.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2015 às 00:46)

Aguaceiro curto e intenso há momentos.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2015 às 00:50)

Esta célula vem direitinha ao Porto:


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Trovão!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Trovão! 

edit: 
*Paelagius*, sintonia perfeita!


----------



## ipinto (22 Abr 2015 às 00:56)

Travão


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 01:02)

Clarão a SW


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

Entratanto vi mais dois... Um foi agora mesmo!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 01:10)

Mais outro...


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2015 às 01:14)

As células mas ativas estão todas a passar sobre o mar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Vi um clarão há pouco a SW.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 01:28)

João Pedro disse:


> As células mas ativas estão todas a passar sobre o mar.



Ainda não tivemos sorte... Parecem chegar aqui e divergir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Abr 2015 às 01:29)

Começa chover. Pingas bem grossas!


----------



## Stinger (22 Abr 2015 às 01:31)

O relampago foi mt perto de Matosinhos . Tou em leça a ver os flashs das células no mar


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

Começa a pingar...


----------



## james (22 Abr 2015 às 02:44)

Chuva


----------



## james (22 Abr 2015 às 03:07)

A chuva aumenta de intensidade .

Sabe bem ir dormir e ouvir a chuva a cair .


----------



## cookie (22 Abr 2015 às 04:21)

Não dei conta de nada...


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:39)

Trovão!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 05:39)

grande bomba até acordei


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 05:45)

Outro


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:46)

Outro


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:47)

A imagem ficou com o céu branco... Ainda não vi relâmpagos. Por agora, chove moderadamente desde o primeiro trovão.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:48)

Outro clarão


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 05:51)

Para que direção ?


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:51)

Vejo nuvem een crescimento a SE movendo-se para E


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:52)

Outra descarga


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 05:53)

João Paulo, levanta-te que isto parece prometer... Já está a desenvolver bigorna em tão curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 05:54)




----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 06:01)

Por enquanto, claroes


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 06:07)

Outro clarão... Parecem estar no mar..


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 06:08)

Quando a célula passou por aqui ainda estava em desenvolvimento , cresceu bem no Porto




*ISEP* -  intensidade da chuva máxima: *96.77 mm/h* às 05:50


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 06:22)

Outro clarão. As gaivotas já grasnam...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 06:30)

Linha de instabilidade ,dirige-se para norte 





Acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 06:43)

Que fiasco... Isto não são fotografias que se mostre a alguém mas apenas para termos uma percepção da luminosidade no céu.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 06:49)

Soube a pouco...


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2015 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

trovoada esta madrugada pelas 5.45 h, acumulados *6.4 mm *

Ainda se ouviram uns trovões intensos acompanhados de chuva forte  

De momento céu muito nublado com 12.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2015 às 06:53)

Neste momento


----------



## james (22 Abr 2015 às 09:06)

Bom dia ,

Dia de aguaceiros e esta bem mais frio do que ontem !


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.

Os aguaceiros da madrugada e chuva da manhã providenciaram um acumulado de 4,1 mm. Para uma rega não é mau...Mas dava jeito um pouco mais nos próximos tempos. 
Neste momento temos céu parcialmente nublado, com boas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de O\SSO.

*Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz há minutos, o topo de uma das células ( ou parte de células) em Espanha visto do Porto ( minha casa), seguramente esta célula está a mais de 150/170 Km, muito provavelmente faz parte da célula de Ourense
> 
> Foto tirada a 400 mm e ainda lhe fiz um crop algo apertado, mas dá para ter uma ideia:







Ruipedroo disse:


> Vídeo:





guimeixen disse:


> Time lapse que também fiz da tal célula:



 os _time lapses_ ficaram muito bons, apenas as células estavam longe e a fugir, mas é sempre fascinante ver a evolução destas nuvens!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2015 às 19:13)

Bom fim de tarde.

A convecção está agora em terra de "nuestros hermanos", como mostra esta imagem de satélite:







De facto o céu apresenta agora grandes abertas, e o sol brilha ainda de forma tímida.
O vento mantêm-se fraco.
O GFS cortou alguma da precipitação do fim de semana, na saída das 12h, mas o nosso NO deverá ainda assim ver precipitação, a qual deverá ajudar a agricultura numa altura crucial para a germinação das sementes. 

*Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 19:53)

Boas , 

Atuais *14ºC* com vento fraco de WSW 
A máxima foi de *15,6ºC*
Os aguaceiros aqui renderam *4,3mm* 

Imagem satélite das 18h, frente fria a caminho , deve chegar a aqui nas primeiras horas de sexta feira.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2015 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Hoje acordamos com uma bela manhã.
O sol brilha num céu pouco nublado - apenas algumas nuvens altas estão presentes.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.
Esperemos então pela chuva que virá no fim de semana, principalmente entre o final de sábado e o início domingo, altura em que os modelos prevêem mais precipitação. Como ainda estamos numa fase "de tira-põe" dos modelos meteorológicos, vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas para sabermos exactamente o que virá.
De uma boa rega parece que não nos livramos...

*Tmín: 5,5ºC

Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 70%
*​Nesta imagem de satélite vemos a pouca nebulosidade alta que ainda está aqui por cima:


----------



## james (23 Abr 2015 às 11:26)

Bom dia , por aqui o céu esta pouco nublado , contudo já se observa alguma nebulosidade sobre o mar em aproximação , vamos ver o que vai dar este fim de semana , estou com alguma esperança em relação ao evento que se aproxima .

Tatual : 17 graus centigrados
Tmin : 8 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Boas!

Por aqui é visível um halo solar

Satélite :


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui é visível um halo solar



Aqui está ele 



Halo solar by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 21:36)

Esta tarde



Cirrocumulus_23Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 21:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta tarde



 lindo! Ainda apanhaste um resto do halo em cima e com belas cores! Nesta altura da entrada dos cirrocumulus o halo desvaneceu-se, é raro estas nuvens produzirem halo, têm de ser muito finas.


----------



## james (23 Abr 2015 às 22:19)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui já chove .

Tatual : 14 graus centigrados


----------



## guimeixen (23 Abr 2015 às 22:58)

Boa noite,

Está a chover neste momento moderadamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

Aqui ja choveu um pouco 

Agora vê-se a lua entre as nuvens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 03:50)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 03:59)

Aguaceiro desta célula que vinha num fluxo de SW - NE:




>3:50h




Acumulou *0,3mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 05:15)

Aqui vou com *0,5mm







Ela está a chegar 




*


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 05:49)

Já começou a chover !


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia ,
Atuais *11,8ºC* com *93%hr*
Vento fraco de ENE

Muito escuro para SW / SSW
Vou com *1,3mm* acumulados

Radar:


----------



## james (24 Abr 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia ,

Dia de chuva

Tatual: 13 graus centigrados


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2015 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

Chove certinho por aqui, pelo radar vem mais a caminho 

Sigo com* 2 mm *acumulados.


----------



## james (24 Abr 2015 às 09:25)

Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## james (24 Abr 2015 às 10:26)

Continua a chover com intensidade , certinha já a muitas horas !

Tatual : 14 graus centigrados


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Chove bem agora.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2015 às 11:18)

Ainda mais intensa agora!


----------



## supercell (24 Abr 2015 às 11:35)

Por aqui choveu qualquer coisita mas nada comparado com o Norte pelo que estou a ver..


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2015 às 12:10)

Outra vez a chover bem.


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2015 às 12:31)

Por Matosinhos começou a chover com um pouco mais de intensidade, mas ainda nem é moderada...


----------



## Paelagius (24 Abr 2015 às 16:53)

Boa tarde,

Chove com intensidade em S. João da Madeira. Alguém consegue adiantar o rain rate da estação mais próxima?


----------



## WiiSky70 (24 Abr 2015 às 16:53)

Chovia torrencialmente há uns instantes . Céu muito escuro agora


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Abr 2015 às 18:17)

Dia chuvoso! Voltamos ao inverno


----------



## supercell (24 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

Por aqui o céu abriu e está agora sol!


----------



## james (24 Abr 2015 às 21:57)

Por aqui , recomeça novamente a chover e o vento esta a aumentar de intensidade .

Depois da muita chuva da madrugada e manha , houve um breve interregno de tarde , embora o céu tenha estado sempre muito carregado !


----------



## Paelagius (24 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Levantaram-se as rajadas.


----------



## cookie (24 Abr 2015 às 22:34)

Durante o dia de hoje períodos de chuva forte. Algum vento.


----------



## james (24 Abr 2015 às 23:07)

Vento sopra cada vez mais forte , verdadeira noite invernal !


----------



## supercell (25 Abr 2015 às 00:14)

Por aqui não se mexe nem uma palha..


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 00:56)

Chove bem !


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 01:12)

Chove bem por aqui também.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 01:13)

james disse:


> Chove bem !


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 01:19)

Acumulados de ontem


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 01:37)

Por aqui chove


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2015 às 02:40)

Aqui caiu umas pinguitas mas nada de jeito . O vento sim e que se faz sentir


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 04:02)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 04:09)

Rajadas a aumentar intensidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 05:45)

Simplesmente acordei com o barulho. Brutal chuvada há uns minutos.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 10:09)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de chuva e muito vento !


----------



## WiiSky70 (25 Abr 2015 às 10:53)

Começa a chover com intensidade


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 12:06)

Rajadas fortíssimas , isto vai tudo pelo ar !


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 12:14)

Boas

Por aqui as rajadas vão aumentando
O Vento max é de 33kmh com rajadas de 55kmh de sul

O acumulado é de apenas 1,5mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 12:45)

Rajada de *61,2km/h* agora :assobio:


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Abr 2015 às 13:53)

Começa a chover moderadamente. Pelo radar vem aí muita  vamos ver se acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## dj_teko (25 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

Boas por aqui tb se confirma o vento já assobia e bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

Bastante escuro para SW , chuva puxada a vento 

Atuais *15,7ºC* e *87%hr*
Vento de SSW

Rajada maxima até ao momento de *65km/h
*
Carta pressões (12h), imagem satélite (12h) e radar


----------



## supercell (25 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

Por aqui está tudo calmo...  como é possível, só caem uns pingos e algum vento...


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Abr 2015 às 14:03)

Chuva TORRENCIAL! 
EDIT: Mais forte agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 14:10)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


A EMA de Merelim já leva 15,7 mm até às 13h. 


16,4ºC atuais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2015 às 14:56)

Por Guimarães dia cinzento com aguaceiros pontualmente moderado.


----------



## ampa62 (25 Abr 2015 às 15:01)

Boa tarde. Por aqui por Covas a experimentar o pluviómetro: 11.6 mm nas últimas 3 horas. Chuva constante. Temperatura amena: 15,6ºC, 87 % HR.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 15:05)

Chove bem por Ca " puxada " a muito vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 15:16)

Chuva com rajadas forte !


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 15:17)

Chove bem e com gotas grossas puxada a rajadas de vento de SW, a frente está a chegar.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 15:22)

Chuvada agora


----------



## dj_teko (25 Abr 2015 às 15:25)

Uns vao aproveitando a ventania


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 15:32)

Chove com grande intensidade !


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

Continua a chuva moderada por vezes forte

Ventania de SSW, rajadas fortes :assobio:


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

Volta a chover bem forte por aqui!


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Diluvio


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2015 às 16:03)

Chove bastante!


----------



## ampa62 (25 Abr 2015 às 16:08)

Continua a chover por aqui. 15.8 mm desde as 12.00 horas


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 16:35)

Linha de precipitação a aproximar-se. Vem aí da grossa!!


----------



## WiiSky70 (25 Abr 2015 às 16:45)

Céu a ficar escuro


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Linha de instabilidade ao largo e  com potencial para deixar bons acumulados o deslocamento é SSW/NNE


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Que grande carga de agua !

Chove intensamente sem pausas!


----------



## 1337 (25 Abr 2015 às 17:23)

22 mm acumulados já, que saudades de um dia destes, chove sem parar e praticamente de intensidade sempre forte


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez !


----------



## ampa62 (25 Abr 2015 às 17:42)

Continua a chover com intensidade. Desde as 12 horas de hoje, 24.3 mm. Um bom dia para testar o pluviómetro. Os dados estão bastante equilibrados com a estação de V N de Cerveira.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde IBRAGAAZ2 já leva* 33mm*


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 18:20)

IPMA's na última hora. Ponte de Lima tem o pluviómetro pasmado (zero durante todo o dia).


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

Chuva forte pela Maia , até faz "fumo"


----------



## ampa62 (25 Abr 2015 às 18:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde IBRAGAAZ2 já leva* 33mm*



Por aqui já vai com 31.6 mm só da parte da tarde.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

A chuva volta a cair com mais forca ,grande enxurrada que por aqui vai .


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Dados atuais:


----------



## cookie (25 Abr 2015 às 18:32)

Dia invernal... Muito vento, chuva por vezes forte e temperatura na casa dos 13.
Ha pouco apanhei molha a passear as cadelas... Que desconsolo!
Foto do cenário quando cheguei a casa


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 18:37)

Chove, chove e chove. Sempre com bastante intensidade!

Nem no inverno tivemos disto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Abr 2015 às 18:39)

Parece que toda a gente da regiã está debaixo de chuva moderada\forte excepto eu, por aqui depois de um aguceiro torrencial por volta das 14h foi sempre a chuviscar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 18:54)

Pressão a descer,  vai em *1009,37hPa*
Chuva fraca a moderada neste momento.
Acumulado segue em *7,4mm *

Vento máximo de *38km/h*
Rajada máxima de* 68km/h*
Direção do Vento *SSW*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

Chove que se farta em Guimarães ...  aliás a tarde praticamente toda.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 18:59)

Chove torrencialmente novamente e acompanhado de vento muito forte!

Enorme acumulado !


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

Continua a chover forte, por intervalos. 


Acumulados *32,1 mm *até às 18h. Nesta ultima hora também choveu bastante. Com jeito ainda chego aos 40 mm.


----------



## supercell (25 Abr 2015 às 19:28)

Por aqui tem estado a chover moderado ou fraco e sem grande vento...


----------



## tesla (25 Abr 2015 às 20:14)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente à cerca de 5min.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2015 às 20:18)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá a chuva tem sido intermitente e o acumulado ainda é relativamente baixo: *17,8 mm*.
O grosso da chuva anda ou no litoral ou no Minho...para já. 
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas de SSO.
Aparentemente ainda há bastante humidade disponível na atmosfera e novas células trarão bastante chuva aqui ao nosso litoral:






*Imagem das 19.45h
*
*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## ampa62 (25 Abr 2015 às 20:38)

atualização às 20.30 - 39 mm a contados a partir das 12.00 horas. Agora sem chuva, mas promete :=


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 20:41)

Boas ,

por aqui tem chovido por vezes forte, sigo com *15.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.  13.4 ºc actuais.

Deixo um video que fiz  ( telemóvel ) esta tarde na Maia  ( ver 720 p )


Vamos ver as próximas horas , mas serão de esperar bons aguaceiros e até trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2015 às 20:43)

No Alto Minho, várias estações já ultrapassaram a barreira dos 30mm desde as 0h. Até ao momento:

46,2mm - Castro Laboreiro
40,5mm - V.N.Cerveira (NETATMO)
38 mm - Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde (WU)
35 mm - Gemieira - Ponte de Lima (WU)
32,8mm - Modelo (NETATMO)


----------



## supercell (25 Abr 2015 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> por aqui tem chovido por vezes forte, sigo com *15.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.  13.4 ºc actuais.
> 
> ...



Não me parece que as próximas horas tragam algo de especial...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2015 às 21:12)

Boas,

Dia bastante molhado a partir da tarde aqui pelo Porto ocidental. Neste momento chove moderadamente. A estação de Lordelo regista um acumulado de 10,2 mm.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

Está a cair um bom aguaceiro, o acumulado  subiu para os *16.8 mm*


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

AnDré disse:


> No Alto Minho, várias estações já ultrapassaram a barreira dos 30mm desde as 0h.



Nas estações do IPMA, últimas 24h / 48h até às 19:00 utc:

Braga: 40,8mm / 47,6mm
Cerveira: 57,0mm / 64,3mm
Monção: 24,1mm /32,3mm
Lamas de Mouro: 38,3mm / 50,3mm
V.Castelo, Chafé: 22,0mm / 33,5mm
Viana do Castelo: 5,1mm / 17,0mm (tão pouco?)
Cabril: 44,2mm / 54,9mm
Cabeceiras de Basto:  22,9mm /30,8mm
Montalegre: 35,1mm / 41,7mm
Pedras Rubras: 14,2mm / 23,6mm
Porto, S.Gens: 19,4mm / 27,8mm
Luzim: 15,4mm / 29,9mm
Arouca: 13,2mm / 17,8mm
Chaves: 11,2mm / 15,4mm
Ponte de Lima: pluviómetro avariado (zero)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 21:46)

Boas regas pelo Norte .


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas regas pelo Norte .



E mais a última hora:





Pelo interior centro também está a ser um belo dia, especialmente Castelo Branco


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2015 às 22:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> Aparentemente ainda há bastante humidade disponível na atmosfera e novas células* trarão bastante chuva aqui ao nosso litoral*:...


OPS! *GRANDE* *OPS*...

Foi tudo para o litoral centro, para a zona da Grande Lisboa e Península de Setúbal.
Parecia-me que alguma das células viesse para cá, mas foi "ilusão" da minha parte. Ando um bocado desatento.
Apesar de tudo, ainda há chuva, neste momento cai fraca mas constante, ainda que no satélite pouco se veja. O acumulado segue nuns até interessantes *19,8 mm*.
Precisamente na imagem de satélite, o que me chama a atenção agora é o núcleo da depressão, de onde deverão surgir as células que nos afectarão neste domingo - de acordo com a previsão do IPMA.
Imagem das 21.30h:




Aguardemos então para confirmar se teremos ou não as "formosas" trovoadas *pós-REVOLUÇÃO*


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Abr 2015 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> E mais a última hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


como voces veem isso, a mim nao dá...


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 22:21)

Chove certinho por aqui, o acumulado está nos 18.6 mm


----------



## ampa62 (25 Abr 2015 às 22:29)

Por aqui acalmou. Já se vislumbra a Lua. Desde as 12.00 horas - 40.1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

Chove bem agora e com gotas grossas, 20.4 mm acumulados


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Nas próximas 2-4h espera-se que haja uma activação da convecção, á medida que ar quente e húmido nos níveis médios é removido e substituído por ar frio e seco, aumentando fortemente os gradientes de densidade, e favorecendo o desenvolvimento de valores de SBCAPE até 500-1000J/Kg.

Após a passagem da frente fria á superficie, as condições deverão rapidamente melhorar.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2015 às 23:09)

A primeira célula a evidenciar organização, com a típica forma em feijão e fortes gradientes de reflectividade no bordo sul e sudeste, usual em estruturas supercelulares.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 23:15)

celia salta disse:


> como voces veem isso, a mim nao dá...



Estás a usar pc ou tlm? No pc o link é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ . 
No menu Tempo  Estações on-line
o link é também este:
http://www.ipma.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ mas que depois é dirigido para o que pus em cima.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

StormRic disse:


> Estás a usar pc ou tlm? No pc o link é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ .
> No menu Tempo  Estações on-line
> o link é também este:
> http://www.ipma.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ mas que depois é dirigido para o que pus em cima.


obrigado já consegui 
Eu acedia através da Homepage do ipma e ele reencaminhava-me directamente para a Homepage


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 23:25)

Chove forte!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Chuva forte batida a vento neste momento. 
14,5 mm acumulados por Lordelo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

Previsões para o dia de amanha?!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Chuva puxada a vento a bater nas janelas com toda a força 

Rajadas de *63Km/h* de SUL

*13,0mm* acumulados 
Rate atual *31,4mm/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Rajada de *68km/h*:assobio:
*14,2mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 00:07)

16,3 mm foi o acumulado por estes lados para o dia 25.
Abrandou agora.


----------



## ipinto (26 Abr 2015 às 00:11)

Chuva forte agora


----------



## Paelagius (26 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

stormy disse:


> Nas próximas 2-4h espera-se que haja uma activação da convecção, á medida que ar quente e húmido nos níveis médios é removido e substituído por ar frio e seco, aumentando fortemente os gradientes de densidade, e favorecendo o desenvolvimento de valores de SBCAPE até 500-1000J/Kg.
> 
> Após a passagem da frente fria á superficie, as condições deverão rapidamente melhorar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

As nuvens baixas e a chuva que anda por aqui não deixaram ver nada dessa célula, infelizmente.


14,5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 00:40)

Acumulados de ontem , dia 25

Distrito do Porto :





Distrito do Braga e Viana do Castelo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 01:38)

Boas , 
Ontem o dia terminou com *14,5mm* acumulados
Hoje levo *1,3mm*

A rajada máxima de hoje é *69,2km/h de SSW:assobio:
*
Atuais* 13,5ºC *com* 98%HR*
Base das nuvens baixo


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 02:48)

Os aguaceiros e trovoadas estão a caminho, vamos lá ver..


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 02:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados de ontem , dia 25



 excelente trabalho em cima da hora! Para a estação de Rio Tinto podes descartar o acumulado porque já é habitual apresentar esses totais exorbitantes, como podes ver na tabela tem ali intensidades de 150mm/h durante uma hora que me parecem altamente duvidosos . Além disso à sua volta nada havia de semelhante, nem no radar aparece reflectividade desse calibre e muito menos nas estimativas dos acumulados horários.

Acumulaste até à 1h de hoje ou até à meia-noite? Para poder comparar com as IPMA tem de ser até à 1h. O problema é que a maior parte das estações reinicia o acumulado às 0h...

Pela hora da mensagem são acumulados até às 23h utc. Não podem ser comparados com os do resumo diário do IPMA que vai aparecer daqui a umas horas. Vou tentar pôr aqui os acumulados até às 23h utc.


----------



## Stinger (26 Abr 2015 às 02:57)

E possivel ver o ceu estrelado e a lua por aqui ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 03:00)

StormRic disse:


> excelente trabalho em cima da hora! Para a estação de Rio Tinto podes descartar o acumulado porque já é habitual apresentar esses totais exorbitantes, como podes ver na tabela tem ali intensidades de 150mm/h durante uma hora que me parecem altamente duvidosos . Além disso à sua volta nada havia de semelhante, nem no radar aparece reflectividade desse calibre e muito menos nas estimativas dos acumulados horários.
> 
> Acumulaste até à 1h de hoje ou até à meia-noite? Para poder comparar com as IPMA tem de ser até à 1h. O problema é que a maior parte das estações reinicia o acumulado às 0h...
> 
> Pela hora da mensagem são acumulados até às 23h utc. Não podem ser comparados com os do resumo diário do IPMA que vai aparecer daqui a umas horas. Vou tentar pôr aqui os acumulados até às 23h utc.



Sim , os acumulados são até às 00h


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Abr 2015 às 03:13)

Antes desse grupo de células chegar podem-se formar outras próximas da costa dadas as boas condições para convecção.






A oeste já se está a formar algo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 03:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados de ontem , dia 25
> 
> Distrito do Porto :
> 
> ...



Sem a perfeição gráfica, ficam aqui, para comparar, os acumulados em 24h e 48h até às 23h utc de ontem (dia 25 legal e 24/25):

*Braga: 47,2mm* / 54,3mm
*Cerveira: 59,8mm* / 67,6mm
Monção: 29,2mm /38,0mm
*Lamas de Mouro: 39,6mm* / 53,2mm
*V.Castelo, Chafé: 30,6mm* / 42,1mm
Viana do Castelo: 6,6mm / 18,6mm (o registo pluviométrico não deve estar a funcionar bem)
*Cabril: 47,6mm* / 63,4mm
Cabeceiras de Basto: 28,4mm /38,8mm
*Montalegre: 37,9mm* / 46,5mm
Pedras Rubras: 26,9mm / 36,3mm
*Porto, S.Gens: 33,4mm* / 41,8mm
Luzim: 26,6mm / 41,1mm
Arouca: 24,6mm / 29,2mm
Chaves: 13,2mm / 17,6mm
Vinhais: 19,4mm / 26,2mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 03:40)

Imagem satélite das 00h




Pouco depois da meia-noite , pico de velocidade das rajadas 





Na carta das pressões das 00h, visível a frente fria a passar aqui por cima do litoral 




A partir da 1h , rotação do vento e descida da temperatura


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 03:51)

Estão a aproximar-se 





Entretanto uma célula deve estar a chegar a Viana :


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 04:00)

StormRic disse:


> Sem a perfeição gráfica, ficam aqui, para comparar, os acumulados em 24h e 48h até às 23h utc de ontem (dia 25 legal e 24/25):
> 
> *Braga: 47,2mm* / 54,3mm
> *Cerveira: 59,8mm* / 67,6mm
> ...



Eu antes que o registo dos acumulados do WU fosse para "zeros" (Meia-noite) , fiz um print dos mapas:


----------



## 1337 (26 Abr 2015 às 05:01)

Mas que carga de água incrível  Tenho mancha vermelha em cima visto do radar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 05:56)




----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 07:22)

Chuva forte


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 07:50)

Bom dia,

A chuva passa toda a sul e oeste do Porto neste início de manhã. A noite ainda rendeu 8 mm por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2015 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

ontem o dia terminou com *23.4 mm* acumulados, hoje sigo com *3.2 mm* até ao momento,14.2 ºc actuais.

Céu com períodos de nublado, as nuvens deslocam-se vindas de WSW.

Foto que fiz há momentos ( 20 segundos exposição com filtro ND 10 stops ) mostram esse mesmo movimento WSW/ENE:






Há umas células ainda distantes a Oeste sobre o mar, vamos ver como evoluem e o que nos trazem


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 10:54)

Células potentes ao largo, entre Aveiro e o Porto:




Vamos lá a ver se ainda chegam a terra com alguma energia!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 11:05)

Estas câmeras vão ser uteis para acompanhar essas células á medida que se aproximam de terra.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-barra/

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/leça-da-palmeira/

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 12:22)

Vai mudando por aqui, com o céu cada vez mais encoberto.

Estão a chegar... espero que não seja um _flop_!


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

Aspecto do Céu para Oeste neste momento, a linha está a avançar muito lentamente:







EDIT: já chove com pingas grossas


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

Já chove por aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Abr 2015 às 13:18)

Aguaceiro torrencial!

Imagem de radar mais recente:
Nesta imagem ainda não está aqui na cidade.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 13:22)

Chove bem!


----------



## guimeixen (26 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Por aqui já a clarear e com chuva fraca...


----------



## Stinger (26 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

Foi fogo de vista bah


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

Chove por aqui


----------



## guimeixen (26 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

Já está mais calmo.


----------



## WiiSky70 (26 Abr 2015 às 15:31)

*



*


----------



## Paelagius (26 Abr 2015 às 18:05)

O tempo aparenta agravar-se. Vejo uma comulunimbus a SW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu antes que o registo dos acumulados do WU fosse para "zeros" (Meia-noite) , fiz um print dos mapas:


Mapa do IPMA


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

Aguaceiro curto


----------



## cookie (26 Abr 2015 às 20:30)

Dia de sol por vc excepto entre as 13:00 e as 15:00 altura em que choveu muito!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 20:36)

Linha muito escura para SE


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mapa do IPMA



Este mapa do IPMA não é comparável com o do WU: o do IPMA é o acumulado até à 1h de hoje (0h utc); o do WU termina às 23h utc.
Os valores IPMA comparáveis com os WU são estes:

Os acumulados em 24h até às 23h utc de ontem (dia 25 legal):

*Braga: 47,2mm*
*Cerveira: 59,8mm*
Monção: 29,2mm
*Lamas de Mouro: 39,6mm*
*V.Castelo, Chafé: 30,6mm*
Viana do Castelo: 6,6mm (o registo pluviométrico não deve estar a funcionar bem)
*Cabril: 47,6mm*
Cabeceiras de Basto: 28,4mm
*Montalegre: 37,9mm*
Pedras Rubras: 26,9mm
*Porto, S.Gens: 33,4mm*
Luzim: 26,6mm
Arouca: 24,6mm
Chaves: 13,2mm
Vinhais: 19,4mm

Nalgumas estações as diferenças entre os totais do dia legal e do dia utc (usado no resumo diário do IPMA) são significativas, noutras não, depende dos acumulados na última hora, das 23h utc às 0h utc de hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Boa noite.

Depois dos aguaceiros da madrugada, situação bem mais calma durante o dia, com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, e agora pela noite há grandes abertas no céu.
O vento está agora calmo.
O acumulado de hoje é de *9,4 mm*.
Ontem terminei com *24,1 mm* de precipitação. O *total mensal* é de uns "redondos" *100,0 mm*. 

*Tatual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*Uma excelente semana! *


----------



## james (26 Abr 2015 às 23:18)

Stormpluviométrico de6548 disse:
			
		

> Este mapa do IPMA não é comparável com o do WU: o do IPMA é o acumulado até à 1h de hoje (0h utc); o do WU termina às 23h utc.
> Os valores IPMA comparáveis com os WU são estes:
> 
> Os acumulados em 24h até às 23h utc de ontem (dia 25 legal):
> ...




O registo pluviométrico de Viana esta avariado , com toda a certeza , esse valor de 6.6 mm e totalmente impossível .


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

james disse:


> O registo pluviométrico de Viana esta avariado , com toda a certeza , esse valor de 6.6 mm e totalmente impossível .



Concordo. Havendo a estação logo próxima de Chafé, não terá grande importância o registo de Viana (cidade) ser descartado por agora. Já a perda de Ponte de Lima abre uma lacuna grande na cobertura, alargando o vazio que já existe para jusante das perturbações que vêm de oeste/sudoeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 23:47)

Boa noite,
O acumulado do dia de hoje está nos *6,6mm*
O rate máximo foi de *70,6mm/h* às 1:22h
Rajada max: *69,2km/h*
Dados atuais *: **12,1ºC / 88%HR / Vento fraco WNW*

Em Francelos *6,9mm* acumulados.
Rajada max: *60,2km/h*
Dados atuais : *13,3ºC / 89%HR / Vento nulo

------*
Foto um pouco antes do poente



Clouds_26Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

E outras fotos de uma célula que passou um pouco mais a sul daqui:



Clouds_26Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_26Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Radar às 20:35h e 20:40h









Já depois do poente



clouds_26Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




clouds_26Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem satélite das 20h utc:


----------



## james (27 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Por aqui , o céu esteve muito nublado ate ao início o da tarde , onde caíram aguaceiros muito fortes durante a madrugada e o ultimo também forte no inicio da tarde .

A partir dai , o ceu ficou com periodos de muito nublado , limpou no inicio da noite . Contudo , esta a ficar nublado novamente !

Tatual : 10 graus centigrados


----------



## 1337 (27 Abr 2015 às 00:51)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo. Havendo a estação logo próxima de Chafé, não terá grande importância o registo de Viana (cidade) ser descartado por agora. Já a perda de Ponte de Lima abre uma lacuna grande na cobertura, alargando o vazio que já existe para jusante das perturbações que vêm de oeste/sudoeste.


Eu já liguei para o IPMA a  alertar a situação, eles agradeceram e disseram que vão mandar um técnico resolver a situação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Abr 2015 às 01:43)

Boa madrugada,

11ºC por aqui e céu com algumas nuvens.

Deixo três fotos do dia de ontem:




Clouds, Braga 26 Apr by RuiPedroWeather, on Flickr




cx-1-2 by RuiPedroWeather, on Flickr




cx-1-3 by RuiPedroWeather, on Flickr


----------



## james (27 Abr 2015 às 07:26)

Bom dia , 

Inicio da semana com aguaceiros .

Tatual : 10 graus centigrados


----------



## Paelagius (27 Abr 2015 às 07:46)

Bom dia,

Valente aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## james (27 Abr 2015 às 12:05)

Continuam os aguaceiros . 

Céu muito carregado !


----------



## guimeixen (27 Abr 2015 às 14:02)

Aguaceiro torrencial!

Cada pinga!

Intensidade da precipitação às 14h00


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Abr 2015 às 14:21)

Aguaceiro torrencial


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

Boa tarde.

Por cá os aguaceiros tem sido fracos, excepto um deles por volta das 12h que foi moderado mas de curta duração.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado, por vezes deixando o sol brilhar por momentos.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, em geral de O.
O acumulado de hoje é de *1,0 mm*.

*Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 75%
*​Vista do céu, a península ibérica hoje parece um enorme campo de algodão...


----------



## Stinger (27 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

Por aqui ceu limpo


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Abr 2015 às 18:37)

Uma das pequenas células que passaram por cá à hora do almoço tinha um pormenor interessante:




Cloud, 27 Apr by Ruipedroo, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2015 às 20:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já depois do poente



 o teu trabalho em todos os aspectos é excelente!



Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo três fotos do dia de ontem:



 fascinantes esses congestus cogumélicos! 
Lindo o céu do poente!



Ruipedroo disse:


> Uma das pequenas células que passaram por cá à hora do almoço tinha um pormenor interessante:



 bem apanhada essa raíz da nuvem, onde o "aspirador" estava na máxima sucção!


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Abr 2015 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Hoje ainda acumulei *0,8mm* durante a passagem rápida de duas células.
O rate máximo chegou aos* 34,6mm/h *às 4:22h

Os extremos: Max *11,1ºC */ Min *15,7ºC*

Atuais* 12,1ºC* ; Humidade a* 85%* e vento fraco de *NNW*


Para 5ª feira, já é prevista chuva para as regiões no Norte
Na run das 12h GFS , coloca para quinta uma boa rega aqui para a zona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E pelas previsões Maio , vai entrar bem chuvoso 







Ainda falta algum tempo , vamos esperar ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 07:06)

Bom dia ,
Por aqui a temperatura está a descer rápidamente , o nevoeiro do douro está a chegar aqui .
Vento a aumentar de intensidade de ENE.

Atuais *8,3ºC* com *94%HR*
Windchill *7ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 07:49)

Atuais *7,7ºC* com *97%HR *
Nevoeiro a passar a toda velocidade , vindo de Leste.
Vento de *ENE* , rajada máxima *23km/h*
Windchill* 5,5ºC*
Temp aparente *4,6ºC
*
Às 7:10h ainda com ele a chegar..
*

*
Morning_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 08:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E pelas previsões Maio , vai entrar bem chuvoso



Vamos ter um Maio em grande estilo! A anomalia das SST está a ficar novamente bem positiva à volta da península! Eu já desconfiava pela generosidade da chuva da última semana.





Se estabilizar pelo menos a +1º ou +2ºC vamos ter festa como no outono passado!


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia, 

início de dia fresco com mínima de *8.4 ºc*.

Neste momento 9.8 ºc , 96 % de humidade, vento fraco de ESE.

Algum nevoeiro visível para Leste.


----------



## james (28 Abr 2015 às 10:54)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia com céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco .

Tatual: 13 graus centigrados
Tmin :   6 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

Bom fim de tarde.

O sol encontra-se neste preciso momento a brilhar, por entre a muitas nuvens médias e altas que povoam o céu.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO (prelúdio dos próximos dias que trará chuva?).

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,3ºC

Tatual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu pouco nublado.
A máxima foi* 15,8ºC*
Mais uma minima fresca,  *8,2ºC*
O vento já está desde as 11h de SW / SSW , vem aí chuva

O indice ultravioleta um pouco alto , chegou aos* 6,6
*
Hoje ao fim da tarde



Clouds_29Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_29Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Mais umas 



Clouds_29Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_29Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_29Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Fluxo de *SSW-NNE* nos níveis mais baixos e de* WSW-ENE* nos mais altos:



Clouds_29Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
*
*


----------



## james (30 Abr 2015 às 00:48)

Boa noite ,

Começa a chover por aqui !


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2015 às 03:45)

Céu limpo aqui.
Atuais *13ºC* e *94%HR*
Pressão a descer, *1020.6mb*


----------



## james (30 Abr 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia ,

Dia de chuva !

Tatual : 16 graus centigrados


----------



## pedrofreak (30 Abr 2015 às 11:07)

Nao entendo nesta época do ano, esta muito frio e quase nunca aquece, será que no verão vamos ter sol com este vento gelido?


----------



## james (30 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

pedrofreak disse:


> Nao entendo nesta época do ano, época , muito frio e quase nunca aquece, será que no verão vamos ter sol com este vento gelido?





Tem estado muito frio ? Onde ?

As temperaturas ate tem estado bem amenas , ha anos em que estao bem mais baixas .

E no Litoral Norte ate já esteve muito quente , bem mais do que devia para a época .

Ainda falta muito tempo para o verão , não estamos ainda no tempo do sol e calor , quem gostar pode ir para Marrocos , Andaluzia ou ate mesmo para o Algarve , o calor em breve vai começar a fazer - se sentir . Não pode e queixar - se se esta numa região em que e normal nesta época do ano chover e temperaturas amenas .

Fim do off - topic


----------



## james (30 Abr 2015 às 12:05)

Continua a chuva puxada a vento . . .


----------



## james (30 Abr 2015 às 12:20)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2015 às 13:22)

Boa tarde.

A chuva fraca compareceu ao final da manhã (chuvisco), que se mantêm neste momento.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO - excelente para nos proporcionar horas e horas e horas de precipitação. 
Pelas imagens de satélite, o conteúdo de vapor de água da atmosfera a caminho do norte península Ibérica é elevado, numa massa de ar que se desloca no sentido *SO-NE*:





Situação propícia então a precipitação do tipo estratiforme, com possíveis bons acumulados, nomeadamente nas vertentes expostas a *SO*, devido às muitas horas de chuva que serão de esperar.

*Tatual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2015 às 17:25)

Começou a chover 

Céu apresenta undulatus clouds


----------



## Paelagius (30 Abr 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começou a chover
> 
> Céu apresenta undulatus clouds


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2015 às 18:17)

Acumulados até ao momento :





Às 16h rede IPMA


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começou a chover
> 
> Céu apresenta undulatus clouds






UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Satélite:


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr



 fantástico! Exemplares e fotos perfeitas! Estão quase a converter-se em _asperatus_.

Estas fotos merecem ser divulgadas em sites da especialidade como este: https://cloudappreciationsociety.org/


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Abr 2015 às 19:41)

Joaopaulo partilhei uma das tuas fotos no meu facebook pessoal espero que não te importes


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


Fantásticas! 
Também as vi, e sem máquina! Mas já suspeitava que iriam aparecer por aqui algumas fotos!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2015 às 21:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> UndulatusClouds_30Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal!!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

Boa noite.

Para já tudo ainda muito calmo.
Vai chuviscando, sendo que aqui nesta zona caem uma pingas mais grossas pelo meio. Mas ainda não permite acumulações generosas...Para já o acumulado é apenas de *1,3 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de *SSO*.

*Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 94%
*​Um bom fim de semana prolongado!


----------



## actioman (30 Abr 2015 às 23:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Magnificas! 

Grandes fotos João Paulo!

De tirar o chapéu!!! 

Os meus sinceros parabéns!


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 00:46)

Boa noite ,

Apos um dia de chuva fraca , embora persistente , uma pequena pausa no inicio da noite .

Agora , o vento a soprar de SO esta a aumentar de intensidade e o céu a ficar encoberto e com a velocidade das nuvens a aumentar .

Vem a caminho uma segunda linha de precipitação , esta sim deve trazer acumulados significativos , espero eu .

Bom fim de semana alargado , vou dormir  e esperar que seja ao som de chuva e vento !


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2015 às 01:07)

StormRic disse:


> fantástico! Exemplares e fotos perfeitas! Estão quase a converter-se em _asperatus_.
> 
> Estas fotos merecem ser divulgadas em sites da especialidade como este: https://cloudappreciationsociety.org/






João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas!
> Também as vi, e sem máquina! Mas já suspeitava que iriam aparecer por aqui algumas fotos!






jonas_87 disse:


> Brutal!!






actioman disse:


> Magnificas!
> 
> Grandes fotos João Paulo!
> 
> ...




Obrigado!


----------



## cookie (2 Mai 2015 às 06:16)

Ontem não fossem as temperaturas altas (18) diria ter sido um dia de inverno com vento moderado e chuva persistente todo o dia...
Fotos espetaculares!


----------



## cookie (2 Mai 2015 às 09:13)

Hoje dia idêntico mas... A chuva é morrinha e ha algum nevoeiro...


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 07:54)

cookie disse:


> Ontem não fossem as temperaturas altas (18) diria ter sido um dia de inverno com vento moderado e chuva persistente todo o dia...
> Fotos espetaculares!





cookie disse:


> Hoje dia idêntico mas... A chuva é morrinha e ha algum nevoeiro...



Apesar do tempo que puxa mais para trás, pois parece inverno, já estamos em Maio.  Mudámos de tópico de seguimento.


----------

